# Destroyer of Worlds Chaos Acton Thread!!!



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ragnaross V, Ragnell system. 2 weeks after the beginning of Abbadons 13th Black Crusade.
It wasnt a particularly large, or important system, but it was the perfect foothold for Azdrubael's war on the Imperium, and with that fool Abbadon drawing so much attention, he would have several weeks to setablish his foothold before moving on to the next system, aimed at the Gothic Sector. granted, cyprus Mundi and Mordian would be problematic, but he would crush them nonetheless. From the Gothic sector, the lines of resistance would be much less tested then those in Abbadons path, for the 13th time, HE would be the one to rip the Emperors rotting corpse from the throne, and HE would be the one to crush the Imperium under his boot, not that fool Abbadon.

------2 weeks later, Ragnar City------

The Arbites officer looked up at the sky through the blasted ceiling of the Precinct Office, they had gotten a message through, but wouyld anyone hear their call? A scarved heretic fired a round into the officers gut, then stepped back to watch him die a slow and painful death. The officer layed back jis head, and looked to the sky, and began to pray the litany of pennance for his sin of failure, the Enemy had taken the planet, enslaved or killed the people, and him, his precinct, the whole planet had failed before the Emperor. The Heretic swiftly kicked him in the side for his prayer, sending a spurt of blood out of both his mouth, and gaping chest wound; he arched his back in pain, but then he saw something miraculous... Fire.
"Emperor be praised!" he managed before the heretic looked up as well.
"Lord Azdurbael..." he began, but that was all the officer heard, before an unseen force removed his head.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- Something was off, but that was easy enough to tell, the drop pod had struck another as soon as it was fied from the barge. Tehy would be severly scattered at best, destroyed at worst.
"Chapter Master Andronus, are you sure of your intelligence? even for a full chapter, destroying an entire warband could prove difficult. and attempting to deploy directly to the location of their leadership, they will have the upper hand to say the least, and we will not be cohesive upon deployment" Cassius checked the tactical display, to see hundreds of Valkyries and Thunderhawks all re-organizing their formations at random, and altering trajecteries, Chaos had tainted the Machine spirits enough to change which Landing Zones each transport was headed to, but not outside of that, it seemed; that, and collide the vessels it seemed, ats two Valkeries rammed each other at full speed. This trickery, combined with the usual losses of such an aggressive tactic would however, still leave the force within striking distance of the warbands leadership. Looking at their destination, it seemed 4 Valkeries, several drop-pods, and a sororitas Thunderhawk would reach it mostly in tact... unfortuanately, it was on the outer edge of the city, and they would have to fight all the way to the center of the city to reach the Warmasters, mist likely.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

A webway portal opened up about two miles from the edge of the city, and a moderate sized Eldar Warband began to emerge. The farseer was speaking with his Rangers as they stepped through
"Yes, I realize the humans are here, and that they may well get in our way... but I have forseen that if we do not stop him here, he will reach the artifact, and he will find an entrance to the webway if we do not stop him. We will deal with the other humans in good time, but the Chaos worshippers must be stopped here."
"Very well, what is our course of action then?" one of the Ranger exarchs replied
"We will move just ahead of the main force, and stay at the forefront when it catches up to us, we move for the city as soon as the rest of the Warhost has arrived"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boss Spinebreak looked at his fleet in space, da 'Umies were havin all da fightin up 'ere... but that waz o.k. by him, cuz alla his boyz was gonna get to the city where the fight was gonna be sooner, an there would be more'uv'em then if da Chaos boyz had been der to try an' slow'em down, an now dey waz gonna win even quicka' on account uv there bein so many boys in da fight.
"GROOOTS!!!!!" he shouted "Get my Flya ready, I'z gonna go down ta where all da fightin is!!!!!!"
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- in short, Ragnar city is hell, now let loose the hounds of war, you glorious bastards!!!

Asdrubael looked upon his massive warband rampaging through Ragnar City, "Heh" he said with a laugh that sounded more like a sensual moan...

"There are transports in the skies! I want them dead! If I have to take care of them myself I will suck your souls dry you worthless maggots!" He raged into the minds of every cultist and renegade on the ground.

He turned, firing a mind blast into a descending Valkyrie, watching it burst from the inside he gave a soft moan letting his tongue loll out of his mouth in ectstasy as he consumed the souls of those on board...

He then watched as a small number of transports landed, "I want those weak bastards dead!"


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

Jyn Deylour scowled. These weaklings had nothing of value on them, the weakness made Jyn whine with frustration and boredom. With them dieing so easily and having no valuable assets he was bored before he even charged. "Are you bored Jynny?" asked the tzeentch daemon in his head. Jyn ignored him, like always. 

A squealling cultist ran past carring a space marine head; which was splurting blood everywhere. Jyn wiped it off his face and scowled at the stains on his garbs. "Did poor Jynny get blood on him?" teased the tzeentch daemon. "Oh fething hell, go away!" He barked in his mind, whilst preparing his sword.

He then scanned for the strongest spacemarines he could find and charged into the battlefield being bored even as he screamed like a lunatic.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Exiting the Chimera, Baraz swished his tentacle around angrly. Maybe this war would be the one that would bring properly to the attention of the Great Reverser, Tzeentch. Turning as his followers filed out of the transport, he cleared his throat. "Fellow Believers. This will be the start of the Great Reversing. All faithful bow their heads in prayer to Him". Suddenly his right eye started twitching and suddenly sprouted out on a long stalk. Throwing his head back, he screamed, "And so the Great Reverser gifts those who will go into battle for him! Praises to Him". Standing still, with his head still flung back, he stood in that position for so long that one of his fellow Squats enquired anxiously, "What is it Prophet? Is it a vision from Him?"
"Transports. In the sky. Let us wreak His vengious upon those Imperial scum who abondaned us when the Outside Menace destroyed the Holy Homeworlds! Kill the Oathbreakers" screaked Baraz, readying his power blade.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Black Apostle Vilhelm stepped out of his dreadclaw dropship and onto the bloodstained ground. The daemons in his armor squelled trying to escape their imprisonment but he brutally surpressed their essences with his mind. They were now silent. He watched as his host departed from their ships and gathered around him in preperation for the battle to come. He laid his hand on the heavy book around his waste and smiled, showing his razor sharp teeth. 

"My Brothers! Our Lord Lorgar,"

"Praise his name!" shouted the marines

"Our Lord Lorgar had been sent a message not long ago by the Despoiler himself! He had requested our aide and expertise in his next Crusade against the Imperium, and our Lord entrusted US with this most gracious mission!" His men roared and beat their chests. 
"Our Warmaster has sought fit that we should be the first to bring the Word to this lowly planet and have we not succeded?!" more cheering."Even now half of their imperial Gaurd fight against their brothers because they have seen the true path!" he could see the fire burning in them now. "By the everburning fires of the warp there will be rivers of blood, mountains of rotting corpses, and magnificent pleasures all under an everchanging sky of souls! We will kill all who oppose us and stand in our way! Let nothing but death and destruction follow in our wake! In the name of Lorgar CHARGE!" 

His men roared fanatically and charged with him at their head. They met the line of guardsmen head on. Chainaxes roared and powerblades fell as the marines of Vilhelm's Eighth Word Bearer Host decimated the western line of the Imperial defence. The daemon in his crozius sucked in the souls of those he killed and he was pleased at how easily the guardsmen had broken. Suddenly a sniper round came flying at his head but stopped incehs fromhis face and fell to the ground. His head snapped to the side and he roared in anger as black flames shot out from his hand and immolated the assassin. He saw in the distance the drop pods and thunderhawks of a chapter land amongst some of the heretic gaurdsmen and the marines proceeded to slaughter the gaurdsmen. Vilhelm spread his wings and roared as he took flight and headed towards the lapdogs.

He landed amongst them his men crashing into the forces behind him like an unstoppable force of nature. He could see with his mind's eye a soul amongst these marines that was bright with power and ready for him to consume. A marine hacked at him with a chainhalberd but it slid off his armor. He brought his crozius down upon the marine's head and utterly crushed him, he let the black fire gifted to him by tzeentch consume him and men around him caught on fire screaming. He punched off another marine's head and lifted his body to his face, drinking the blood that was pouring out the warrior's neck. There, he saw the light now, a Librarian. He tossed the headless body at the marine who ducked and let the body fly over his head. 

"Come whelp, test your true strength against me." his voice was distorted do to his nearness to ascension. He chuckled ,"Why so grim whelp? You have the honor of dying by my hand and the consumption of your soul by me."

The librarian spit at him, "Traitor.." 

Vilhelm roared in anger, the very noise causing traitor and loyalist alike to fall and grasp their ears, "Your Emperor betrayed us! Now die insolent fool!"


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Krankor heard the thuderous roar of a Warmaster rumble through the streets of Ragnar City, up on his perch, on top of one of the many ruins still standing, he could see the ensuing fire fight. His brothers, the Iron Warriors, had been sent by Krankor to assist in the battle, they were accompenied by some of the legions best tools for slaugtering the ones who worship the false emperor. Vindicators and Oblitertors had been sent, but something was still amiss. Krankors mind was awoken by the daemon infested harness that he wears.
The daemon rumbled and growled, the stench of blood was strong. Krankor heard a noise from above, a Thunderbolt, an Imperial fighter, he fired at it, but didnt seem to strike it, there was a loud whine as his weapons recharged themselves. Then out of clouds from above, a pair of Valkerie's descended, far away from the main battle that seemed to be taking place, Krankor fired into the ships, he hit a fuel tank with one of his Torches shots, the explosion that came afterwards, just fueled Krankors lust for battle, he climbed down the rubble strewn building and raced off to find the landing site of the last Valkerie.
As he ran away, he thought to himself, " These Imperial Lapdogs will soon bow to me"


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

"Forward Sons of Chaos!" bellowed Arkhor as he shot at the enemy, all about him coteries of his warband began shattering the firing lines of the foolish lapdogs of the Emperor. Arkhor opened the massive Book of the Epistles of Lorgar and began reciting them as his warrior-brothers were driven into an insane battle frenzy.
" From the fires of betrayal unto the blood of revenge we bring the name of Lorgar, the Bearer of the Word, the favoured son of Chaos, all praise be given unto him."
Warrior brothers hacked left and right cutting down the pathetic warriors of Dorn in a frontal assault.
Arkhor unleashed his stormbolter point blank into a Imperial Fist sergeant, his helmet exploded with gore of meat and bone, grey brainmatter dripped down from the ravages, he swung his power fist left and right killing six more of the vermin Fists of Dorn.
"Brother Arkhor, we have broken the back of the enemy!" came the voice of his friend and comrade Acolyte Hrakul the twisted. 
Good thought Arkhor he can push and link up with the rest of the forces of chaos."Excellent, brother, Lorgar smiles upon us this day. By the Dark Gods!"
"Forward Sons of Lorgar! Bring ruin upon the enemies of Chaos!"
The terminator guard around him were slaughtering the incoming squads of Guardsmen in droves, power armoured Warrior-Brothers grappled with what remained of the enemy Astartes as more of them flooded from the thunderhawks and drop pods.
Far of toward the western line he spied other Word Bearers of a massive Host shatter the enemy defenses. It was Black Apostle Vilhelm's Host.
"Hrakul! gather the Coteries we make toward Lord Vilhelm the blessed, bring forth our Armour and Defilers, we shall rip the heart of the enemy in the west. Glory to Chaos!"
"Glory to Chaos!" Hrakul replied, his force was lesser than that of most other Chaos legion on the world but they were the Chosen of Erebus himself, they were the best amongst thousands. Not one Warrior-brother had fallen in the initial attack, just as the Chosen were expected to. He smiled at the notion of meeting a Great Apostle such as Vilhelm and relished in the slaughter around him.
"We make for the blessed Lord Vilhelm's Host!"shouted Hrakul the Icon of Chaos held high in his hand. The Warrior-Brothers roared in approval.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

As his followers hacked their way through seemingly endless Guardsmen, Baraz was a whirlwind slicing heads and and ending lives in the name of the Great Reverser. " Forward, brothers!", he bellowed, just as a Squat fell with a scream to a chainsword wielded by a Sergeant. "Retreat to the Chimera!", Baraz screached, as he helped another Squat pick up their fallen comrade.
"We can only start the Reversing if their are some of us left to live!"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The Librarian charged Vilhelm, a litany of hate on his lips. His power blade came down quicker than Vilhelm anticipated and struck his chestplate but got stuck. Vilhelm looked down at the Librarian then chuckled, a deep low rumble.
"Hahaha weakling, your Emperor has no power here." 

The marine ducked his crozius and lept back shooting lightning from his finger tips. The daemons in Vilhelm's armor absorbed the psychic energy, feeding it to him. Vilhelm shot black fire at the librarian but a marine jumped in the way to save his leader, the fire completely immolating him and melting his armor. The Librarian picked up the marine's power axe and charged Vilhelm again. 

This time Vilhelm anticipated correctly and caught the blade of the axe in his fist and kicked out, tossing the Librarian and cracking his chestplate. He tossed the axe as he strode toward the gasping marine.

"Turn now my son and you will be embraced by the chosen of chaos, the gods will...."

"FOR THE EMPEROR!" cried an Imperial Fist chaplain who threw himself at Vilhelm. Crozius met Crozius as the two duelled until Vilhelm found a gap in the chaplain's gaurd and struck him in the chest with his massive fist. The chaplain stumbled and Vilhelm knocked the Crozius out of his hand and ripped the marine's helm off. 

"Look into my eyes father, what do you see?" The chaplain cried out in horror as he saw a millenia of hatred, anger and bloodshed. Vilhelm laughed cruelly, "Your soul is mine!" He opened his mouth wider than should have been possible and, as the chaplain screamed, sucked his soul out of his body. Vilhelm dropped the withered corpse and rusted armor to the ground and walked back to the Librarian.

"Well my son? Can you not see that the Emperor is false? Do you not want true power?" The Librarian nodded yes and reached out his hand, blood frothing at his mouth. Vilhelm smiled, "Rest my son you have made the right choice." The Librarian fell asleep. "Ares! Take this marine and see to it that he is healed, given new armor and brought to me immediately." the terminator rushed to obey. He turned and saw Word Bearers in the colors of Erebus' host approach him.

"Lord I am Captain Arkhor, at your service."

"Hhhmmm you have much power Arkhor."

"Lord what are your orders?"

"We move toward their temple in the courtyard. We will desecrate for the gods."


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Raptors!" Asdrubael roared, "To me, to the skies!" he cried beating the air with his wings, rising gaining speed and altitude. 

He saw a knot of Loyalist resistance, "Come... follow me your master..." he said seductively, holding the promise of unequaled pain if they faltered. He roared and swept low growing into his daemonic likeness, huge talons reached out and gripped guardsmen and marines alike rising to either eat them or drop them as missiles upon their allies. "This is nothing!" he roared.

The sight of their warmaster bolstered the chaos marines and traitor guardsmen to new heights whipping them into a bloodlust with his mere prescence they stormed through the tattered loyalist line and began their advance anew.

Asdrubael looked up, "Drop pods..." he said dismissively as he shot a black bolt of energy that made the backward thrusters stop the pods fell even faster and break upon the ground. He watched a tatered dreadnought climb out leaking fluids and cracks all over it, he waved a hand dismissively and the machine burst into flames. Real screams erupted from the inside as the marine inside felt pain for the first time in millenia...

"Villhelm... report, how do the Children of Lorgar fair?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm heard the warmaster's voice in his mind, while he was close to his ascension the warmaster was already a daemon prince, and so their psychic link was strong.

_We have met resistence from the Sons of Dorn, but all were killed except one. He will be of some use to me. We have also met up with Captain Arkhor of Chaplain Erebus' company. We are converging on the city's temple not far from here._

Vilhelm nodded at his new sorceror, his armor still new to his once loyal body. 
"Ah it pleases me to have a sorceror at my side once again. Live long enough Charon and I might give you better weapons and armor." 

The once Imperial Fist Librarian smiled, "I would be most honored lord." his new armor full of protruding spikes and covered in a blood smeared cloak.

Vilhelm turned his head, "Arkhor let us move lest our momentum falter!"


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

"Very well my, eminence!" replied Arkhor as he eyed the once loyal Imperial Fist, he felt revolt and anger toward the one of an impure gene-seed. His noble face twisted in anger hidden from the others behind his tusked helm.
He looked around the field of battle to see more drop pods of the infidel Astartes descend from the black skies, he calculated the line of attack and let fly a flurry of orders,"Coteries II to Coterie XII, forward advance, Coteries XIII to XX on the blessed Rhinos forward left, all our holy armour advance the left flank lest we shall be overcome by the enemy rest of you with me, cover advance, Havoc teams overlapping and crossing lines of fire. By the blood of the infidels unto the cauldron of War! Onwards Sons of Lorgar!"
Hundreds of his Warrior-brothers and machines advanced across the bloody fields hacking and slashing unleashing torrents of bolter fires into the enemy, more astartes from other chapters of the False Emperor began rallying beyond at the Temple entrance, there were hundreds upon hundreds of them lining behind legions of Guardsmen. His formation was to be the pincer which shatters the line, and he saw the pleased smile in Lord Vilhelm's blessed face. He knew what Arkhor was doing.
"Your turn my lord!" Arkhor bowed as he left to join the fray.

All about him Disciples of the Word smashed into the panicked enemy, trying to secure what they can of the broken gates, though a naturally defensible position the rapid assault of the Word Bearer Disciples had crushed most of the defenders, their relentless assault came to the fore, as three full Companies of Astartes from different Chapters charged to meet the Blessed Sons of Chaos. 

Arkhor knew completely that it depended upon Vilhelm to exploit the momentary gap in the defenses to rush into the enemy forces and crush them utterly. Then came the shuddering sound, the familiar footsteps of the Giant War-God. There came the massive Imperator Titan of the Dragon Claw Legion _Malleus Mortis_.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Krankor stalked the streets, looking for a Valkerie, he could hear the battle coming closer as he looked down every street, looking.

His Comms burst into life: _"Lord, we are encountering strong resistance"_
A large explosion could be heard in through the Comms
_"We are now in scattered squads, the Obliterators are still raining death upon the foes along with the Vindicator, but it is only a matter of time, the men won't hold much longer, they need to be bolstered, they need a leader"_

Krankor thought about his men, he spat in disgust, in disgust of the weak, he didnt want to give up the hunt for the fallen Valkerie, but there had to be more. _"Im on my way"_ 
He barked into his Comms
The data came through of his fellow brother positions
He turned on a heel and started to move
-------------------------------------------------

Once Krankor reached his men, he saw that the situation was dire, the loyaltist kin were bearing down, the only thing holding them back, the Vindicator and the Obliterators Firing into the ranks but not causing many casulties.

His brothers noticed his presence and a new fervour was breathed into them, they became more courageous, more brave and were willing to sell their lives against their enemy. 
Krankor looked around, then yelled out _"on my count we charge, one, two, THREEEEE!!!!"_ His men, jumped from windows and hurdled barricades screaming, Krankor followed, but something caught his eye, a dreadnought, a massive hulking sarchophagus, Krankor heade straight for it, all the while firing his weapons, the whining as they recharged was just heard over the screaming of his fellow Iron warriors.

They hit the front lines with an massive impact cutting down, what upon closer inspection appeared to be the Sons of Dorn, in swathes, taking even a blow to the head in their stride, their fervour and agression, spurred on Krankor to be the same.
He hit the dreadnought head on, his Servo arms, possessed, took massive swipes at the dreadnought. The dreadnought fired his storm bolter and assualt cannon in succesive bursts at Krankor, who dodged and ducked, once he saw an opening, he pounced at the dreadnought, but it was misjudged, the dreadnought spun back quickly and threw Krankor into a wall.
Krankor hit the wall and and punched straight through, into the building, the dreadnought slowly trundeled towards the opening left in the wall, to check weather he was still alive. Krankor waited, as soon as it was close enough he ran out of the opening and jumped on the dreadnought, his two Servo arms, clamped onto the lid of the sarchophagus that contains the champion inside. 
A loud creaking was heard, before the lid was ripped of, and the remants of the champion inside, were ripped from the many mindlinks and support systems by Krankor and then held aloft, as if some tragic trophy of glory..
The remnants of what must have been only a splinter force of the Sons of Dorn, started to retreat at this gruesome sight 

_ "Leave None alive !!!"_ Krankor barked to his men.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm saw the gap in the Imperial advances and stood to his full heighth. He towered over the battlefield as tall as a dreadnought and just as wide. He spread his wings and leapt into the fray behind the now vulnerable rear of the astartes. His men vaulted over rubble and through windows as if they would die if they did not reach combat. 

The battlebrothers at the rear of the Imperial counterattack realized their folly and turned to meet this new threat but were torn to pieces by Vilhelm and his men. All around him the fanatical cries of his men could be heard as they brutally cut down the lapdogs of the false emperor. Suddenly a lascannon shot hit him in the shouldergaurd spinning him wildly. He turned and roared as he charged toward the terminators who were shooting him. He dove into their squad hacking them to pieces with his crozius and lifting their bodies to drink their blood and eat their souls.

He let loose another roar of triumph as he saw Arkhor and his men dive into the fray and the visible horror on the Imperial Astartes' faces. His roar paralysed those around him and he strode through the battlefield killing all in his way, none could stand before him he was a god amongst mortals. He watched his new pet sorceror killing his once brothers with an ease and grace that made him smile. He could hear Arkhor rallying his men and reciting passages from the Blessed Book of Lorgar. 

It pleased him to his core to hear such words on the field of battle. As the Imperial Astartes tried to retreat they were cut down by Vilhelm and his men, although there were still a few within the temple itself. Vilhelm left the battle outside to his men, he knew that none of the Imperials would survive. He burst into the fane of the temple and killed the priests, he grasped the head priest and took him outside where all could see.

"Brothers see now the weaklings of the false emperor!" The man cried out for help but none came. He shoved the man toward the astartes, "Watch as I devour his soul." And with that he opened his mouth and bit the head priest's head off. He drunk the blood pouring from the wound and then he sucked the man's soul out. The blue cloud entered his mouth screaming.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Good Vilhelm... Princeps, how fairs the Mortis? I want you to focus on heavy weaponry, and enemy fortified positions." 'Yes sir we are your to command...'

"Captain Brisinger bring the Ashbringer and the fleet around, combat the Imperium and their Xenos allies in the void!" Asdrubael roared, "To many dropships are being allowed to survive by your lack of competence!"

Asdrubael stalked the skies with his raptor escort in tow, "Raptors! Assault marines coming our way dont dissapoint me and make me kill all of them myself!" Asdrubael said the vox erupting in laughter, "Shut up! Kill them all!" The aerial combatants slammed into eachother at extreme speeds, Asdrubael let loose a terrible howl that ripped through several of them, their jump packs exploding and hurling their broken their bodies toward the ground.

Asdrubael found their commander, he ripped off the jumpack and cut him in two, leaving the pack with half a bodie sputtering in and out of activity until it hit the ground. 

"Men I withdraw to command the battle. 20 of you with me, the rest continue, for the glory of the gods..." he said as he withdrew. "Villhelm I want you to challenge the one with the tainted seed until the gods see him as fit... As of now he is a worthless scrap..." 

"Vilhelm... take your's and Arkhors' word bearers to lead the main assault. Krankor and other assist where you see fit and seek out individual pockets of resistance, these thorns in my side should be dealt with... My own personal coteries' will take out air resistance and help where seen fit, Princeps, take your titans to assist in the main assault, I want 2 warhounds to assist in clearing out minor resistance. 

"General Ozdrak" Asdrubael barked, "unleash the hellblades, we must maintain our control over the skies!"

"Admiral... those ships better be destroyed... do you want me to posess you?..." Asdrubael said menacingly.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

_"Yes, me Lord"_ replying to the voice he heard in his head, weather it was real or not was nothing of a consquence, all that mattered to Krankor was that he got to fight.

The Imperials were retreating back to safer lines, with his brother firing into their broken lines, next thing that was heard was the massive thunder as a shell from the Vindicator hit the broken lines, killing all but one of the weaklings, who would rather run than fight. Krankor walked forth to this huddled so called warrior, Krankor picked him up in his Servo arms, one round the ankles, one round the neck, he held the lapdog of the Imperium high for all to see, his men cheered and roared 

_"We shall break their spirits, we shall break their faith and we shall break their bones!!!"_ Screamed Krankor to his men
and in that second Krankor ripped the man apart, head from torso, legs from waist, he threw the useless body aside.

Through the streets Krankor could hear Litanies of Hate being read by the Word bearers they were close by, Krankor didn't want to interupt, _"they can hold their own"_ he though to himself
He ordered his men to head up the street to his left, but once they turned the corner they were shocked to see a speeding Chimera was coming their way. Krankor couldnt tell whether it was, Imperial or of the chaos gods, but he decided to find out anyway.

His Comms brst into life, it was the Vindicator Crew _"Lord, do you want us to take it down?"_
_"No"_ Krankor replied, some curiousity in his voice, _"I'll handle this"_.

He walked out in the middle of the street, in front of the careening vehicle, his men watching him then looking back at the Chimera, back and forth their heads turned, Krankor started to brace himself and put his Servo arms outas if planning on catching the vehicle.
The driver mus have just noticed the hulking figure in the middle of the road and had just hit the brakes, but it was evident it was going to fast. The vehicle hit Krankor with a loud _*CracKK*_, but it wasnt Krankor who was creating the sound, its was the Chimera, as the dust settled the rear hatch opened
A high pitched screaming came from the hatch as what seemed to be a man with a twisting tentacle from his shoulder came out screaching, followed by his men, disfigured men, if you could call them men, all wielding weapons at the ready, expecting to have to fight the lackys of the Imperium.
Krankor read the name tag on what appeared to be the leaders, old tattered Imperial clothing _"Baraz"_ it read
Krankors Vox Grill made a booming noise against the silence that had befallen all, except for the firing in the back ground 

_"Who are you? and what is your purpose here?"_


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

A dreadnaught shot a heavy bolter at Jyn. Jyn had a twitch caused by the tzeentch daemon but he still managed to dodge the projectiles. The Dreadnaught cut him off from his troops, who were to busy to care about his position. He grabbed his daemon weapon and charged at the dreadnaught. More heavy bolters were fired at him. These were fairly easy to dodge up until he got close. The dreadnaught fired at him even as he lunged for the weak spot between its joints. The other arm tried to grab him but was too slow. The heavy bolter came off with ease. The dreadnaught splurted oil. Jyn retreated as fast as possible. The Dreanuaght was stunned for a moment before chasing after him.

Jyn hid behind a pile of space marines with tactical terminator armour. He searched the pile for anythign hsi troops might have missed. The dreadnaught was getting closer.

He found a dinted melta bomb and hoped feverantly that ti would work. He grabbed the bomb just as the dreadnaught came around the corner. The dreadnaugt imediatly smashed its combat arm into where Jyn was a second ago. Jyn uttered a curse as he stumbled back to his feet as quick as he could. The dreadnaught lunged again. This time Jyn was ready and he pressed the manual activate and jarred the melta bomb into the gap where the heavy bolter was. The dreadnaught did not hesitate and tried to attack Jyn still. Jyn retreated and hoped it would explode. Five seconds passed and the charge still hadnt let off. Jyn swore and charged the dreadnaught.

*Beep*

The charge let off and caused the dreadnaught to explode even as Jyn was charging at it. A piece of the dreadnaught flung him back into the pile of spacemarine corpses. Jyn scowled at the didnt in his armour, though he remained relativly un-harmed.

Jyn ran towards his troops who were about 500 feet away. As he ran he realised he couldn't feel his left foot. He looked down and realised that it was completly crushed. Now that he looked at it a sharp pain ran up his leg. Jyn Collapsed with a loud clatter. 
"ZACHERY!!", bellowed Jyn " come backwards about 450 feet. I've damaged my foot and need help NOW!" 
"Which foot?" Asked Zachery
"IT DOESNT MATTER NOW COME HERE BEFORE I KILL YOU!!!" Roared Jyn


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm and Arkhor stood side by side in the entrance to the Imperial Temple, their men consolidating their position. It seemed an odd sight that one would almost laugh at, Vilhelm was unbelievably large for a marine it was quite ridiculous, but this did not diminish Arkhor's own aura of malice. They watched as Vilhelm's new sorceror tortured and killed the rest of the priests and civilians that were in the temple, their deaths desecrating the temple's halls. 

As they stood watching silently Arkhor shifted a little. Vilhelm looked down at him, "You have something to say Captain." it wasnt a question. Arkhor nodded, "Yes lord." when Arkhor realized Vilhelm was not going to say anything he went on, "I find it beyond me why we would let this whelp live lord. why we should allow him the privelage to fight alongside us."

Vilhelm stared at him for a long while and then, "Because captain, we must convert as many as possible to our cause. if we do not bring the truth of the Word to those who have not heard it, then we are not doing our sacred duty that was bestowed upon us by Lorgar himself. i see that you fear i favor this maggot, do not worry my friend for i do not. he is but a tool for me that i will discard unless he truly proves himself. if you prove yourself worthy in our next battle captain i will reward you."

-----------------------------

They had reached the main force of the imperial lines in under twenty minutes. Vilhelm and his men had come crashing down on the screaming gaurdsmen like a wave of hate and anger. he was a god among mortals, truly no one could stand before him. he could see Arkhor to his right fighting to get to an astartes sergeant. 

_Arkhor_, he saide with his mind, _contact the Iron Warrior Krankor and tell him and his armor to give us support on the left flank lest we be over run by enemy armor._

he did not wait for a reply. he spouted various litanies of hate and blood that empowered his men to unheard of feats of arms. they were cutting through the gaurdsmen with such ease it seemed as if something were amiss. 

_captain watch yourself for any surprises._

he saw a jet of fire on his left side and a squad of assault marines landed amongest his men. many were cut down but his was the largest host and their losses were of little import. he saw his second in command Ares, his long red hair and beard and bloody terminator armor, jump into the fray with is squad swinging his two chainaxes. as he brutally cut down the last marine he raised his chainaxe to Vilhelm in a sign of honor and then dove back into the fray. Vilhelm answered him with a roar. 

suddenly space marines were appearing out of no where and bolstering the beleagured gaurd forces, but his men fought on nonetheless. Vilhelm saw a marine in a captain's livery up ahead shouting for the gaurdsmen around him to stand firm. he saw charon duelling with another librarian and wondered is his new pet would prevail. Vilhelm started to kill his way toward the captain, massacred bodies behind him.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

UPDATE

the Imperiums forces begin to make headway against the chaos forces, slowly making their way to the command zone from several points where troops have landed, also the xenos should be arriving soon...


Asdrubael looked upon the arrival of the new forces, "Filthy dogs" he spat, "They think they can destroy the hordes of the everchosen!?!? Destroy these curs!" He once again took his daemonic form and flew off, his personal cadre of elite raptors following him, "Link with your comrades, make these fools kneel!"

"Split into two groups! I will command one, Heshek! Go with the others, aim for heavy weapons emplacements. Now leave my sight and do not fail!" he roared.

They split ways, Asdrubael heading for the lines to wreak havoc while the other 50 went for heavy weapons emplacements.

****************************

Asdrubael swept low clasping guardsmen and astartes in his claws before soaring high and dropping them to their deaths on enemy weapon batteries and troops alike. he watched as one of his raptors plasma guns overheated and imolated an arm, "Take this gift you will not leave this battle..." Asdrubael commanded as a mutated arm sprung from the cauterized stump.

"Villhelm, Arkhor! I am coming to join you make ready for your master!"

"Krankor! Commander Heshek is helping clear the skies and weapons emplacements! If any stray shots hit my bodyguard you will pay in blood!" he said as he linked up with the other group of raptors they had left, "Go! Do your work my children I shall call you when you are needed..." he said as he waved Vilhelm and Arkhor over.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Krankor didnt wait for a reply from the lowly creature of Baraz
In his head he heard, the voice again _Krankor, come to the left flank, you are not far, the enemy armour is taking its toll_

_"My men with me, we have been called to the front line!!!"_ Krankor said with much pride in his voice

The Vindicator started rolling out, as to the Obliterators, as they started their slow, yet dominating march towards the coordinates that they had received.

He turned to the lowly creatures in the Squats_" You, come on, you can come with us"_

Krankors brother turned on a heel and made their way for the main battle.
It was ever so close, you could taste it, taste the blood being spilt, taste the fear in the enemy, taste of victory!

------------------------------------

The reached the flank, they sat just back a little bit.
Off in the distance he could see Raptors, almost a plague in the sky taking swoops at weapon batteries, taking their toll.

Krankor ordered the Vindicator to be prepared to fire on his command, all his men had their Bolters out, and the Plasma Cannons on the Obliterators, were whining loudly, charged and ready. Krankors weapons were doing the same, getting restless, wanting to taste blood again. the Chimera had its weapons at the ready, along with any heavy weapons his men had scrounged along the way, a couple of Missile Launchers, and a Lascannon.

They sat down that side alley for what seemed like an age, until an armoured force, trundled past the end of the alley, heading towards the main battlefield, two Predators, an Imperial Vindicator and two Dreadnoughts. This was it.

_FIRE!!!!!_ Screemed Krankor, he knew this was the moment, this was the enemy he loved to kill, this was what would give the Word Bearers hell, if it reached their lines.

With one almighty salvo of fire of Missiles, Demolisher Shells, Bolter rounds, Lascannons, Plasma Cannons, Krankors daemon infested welding torch and a multi laser from the Chimera all let loose. The Demolisher shell hit the Imperial Vindicator, and from such a short range, the Imperial Vindicator was annhilated.
The Plasma Cannons hit a Dreadnought with the the heat of a hundred suns, and reduced it too molten slag. One of the predators, took two Krak Missiles, and a Lascannon shot, but it didnt achieve much, just a few dints in the armour and the Lascannon punched straight through, not damaging anything. Krankors torch hitting the other dreadnought and ripping right through it, the dreadnught fell to the ground with a large crunch. Bolter rounds were ringing off the armour.
As soon as they fired, most had dropped their bolters, or heavy weapons and were pulling out the chainswords or swords or axes, ready for the ensuing fight.
jumping over bodies and obstacles, just to get stuck into the fight.
The Predators were firing up the alley, taking out Krankors men with ease.
Most of his Brothers had taken cover again Krankor ran into a building, one of his sergeants followed suit.

_"Me lord, we have to take out those guns"_
Another Demolisher shot, rang out through the alley, and hit the Predator. The massive explosion sent a massive fireball down the alley.
Krankor ran out of the building and straight at the remaining Predator.

_"Ive got this last one"_He spoke, as if almost laughing

His men saw what their Lord was doing, and followed him out
Krankor headed straight for the Lascannon sponsons, he could hear it charging up again. He moved faster, making sure that it wouldnt kill another, he got there just as it was about to fire but he severed the cables with his power fist, and ripped th gun off the tank altogether.
Krankor Jumped up on top of the vehicle his servo arms out stretched, he clamped them on and started to rip the turret off, it creaked and it hissed, cables were being broken, servos that directected the turret were being bent and snapped, Krankor gave it one last heave and it came off, he threw it aside and looked up, at the battlefield before him, to his right the Word Bearers, masses of them, cutting through line after line of troops, to the left drop pods kept coming down, and up on some of the citys higher parts, the weapons batteries, had been all but decimated, smoke bellowing from them.

He spoke into his Comms
_"Warmaster, we are on the left flank, we have taken, out some of the armour,do you want us to keep fighting here?_


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm heard the warmaster's voice in his head, but it seemed distant, a whisper. He was too caught up in fighting the marine captain. this whelp had proved a truly worthy foe and Vilhelm did not want to leave this battle so soon. Once again the warmaster's voice filled his head and he turned to see the mighty daemon prince flying towards their position. when he turned back the badly wounded captain was being pulled back by his men. Vilhelm roared in anger, his prize being taken from him. he charged at the captian and his men but too many marines stood in the way. a rhino rolled up next to him and in his anger he backhanded it, tossing it across the battlefield like a can.

as his prey slipped away from him he let loose another mighty roar and turned to meet with the warmaster,"Ares! Take over command!" "Arkhor!" he bellowed, "We must meet with the warmaster! have your second in command lead in your place!"


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

An astartes with a Meltagun shot the weapon at him, Arkhor moved as the daemon spirit within his machine warned him, without thought he ducked, the shot scorched past his right shoulder melting gobs of the suit from chest to shoulder, the first layer of ceramite and paint peeled of the suit. An angry roar emanated from his mouth at the thought of his holy burnished armour to be damaged, another Astartes stepped to him and drove a blade into his side, Arkhor winced in pain as swatted the marine aside and recited the Litany of hate. "From the depths of my being comes the hate of the ages!" he grappled the blade out of his ribs."Hate brings strength, power unleashed of the Annihilator!" he punched the astartes head to pulp as he ended the line."Hate, hate, hate!" he hooted as he punched and shot into the enemy.
All about him the enemy were dying, those who didnt took down his Warrior-Brothers with a vengeance, he screamed in lament at the loss of every Warrior-Brother, his hate ever increasing, he ran into the enemy smashing and killing. A shout from Vilhelm stopped his hate fuelled frenzy, as he looked toward his higher.

"At once Chosen of Lorgar!" answered Arkhor as he shattered the face of another astartes with his powerfist encased upon his left arm. "Hrakul!" he called for his Warrior-Brother who was his Lieutenant. The figure in a bllod soaked terminator armour shot his way to his captain. "Yes, Captain!"
"Get the Coteries III to Coteries XX run the bastard corpse Emperor's rabble through, rip out their hearts, I need those heavy weapons out!"
"The rest good Captain?" 

Arkhor frowned as he took in the field, the battle was peaking and suddenly it seemed the enemy were about to exploit a gap up ahead, "They are with me!" he shouted over the din of battle as he gunned down a squad of Imperial Guardsmen. The gap will have to be closed or else the enemy have a breakthrough. 

Damn them he thought to himself, Lord Vilhelm needed him now and he was not about to disobey a Chosen of the Word. "Coteries first and the Second on Me!"

A squadron of Predators, twenty of his best terminators and five squads of Power Armoured Warrior Brothers of the Coteries rushed to rally beside their Captain, the rest of his chapter was about trying to stem the tide of the enemy, a seed of doubt crossed his mind, all of it seemed like a swirling madness. He shook his head clear and found peace as he read from the Curses of Amnetonec from within the Epistles of the Book of Holy Lorgar. He pushed his men onward toward Vilhelm to join their lord and Warmaster, a thin smile formed behind his tusked helm, either way whatever may befall, today was a good day to serve the gods and wash the grounds of war with the blood of the enemy, their souls will be a tasty morsel for the ever hungry Gods!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asdrubael watched the two warriors approach him. He let loose a terrifying scream the shredded several predators in the way of the approaching Arkhor, "You take to long Arkhor..." Asdrubael whispered into his head shooting a venemous look his way. "Hurry up before your second in command gets a promotion..." Asdrubael warned.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Muttering to himself, Baraz took his place at the multi-kaser.
"The cheek of that overgrown _garatixak_, first he makes a massive dint in moi lvely Chimera, then he orders me around like a bloody servant. Praises to the Great Reverser, for only he is worthy of my faith!"
Picking off a few Marines, he turned to his tech Squat.
"How's it going with the holy bionics, Barakas?"


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Krankor turned quickly to face his men whilst he stood on the Predator 

_"My brothers, and cohorts of the Great Reverser, we are here to fight a war, we must close the jaws on the enemy"_

With that many of them barged through the charred remains of a Vindicator and headed for the Main battlefield. His men were smart enough to take care of themselves, for a little while anyway.

He spoke into his Comms to his sergeant

_"Sergeant, make sure the sqauts in the Chimera survive, they will be handy in the future, I beleive they are here because the gods wanted them here, and they are chosen for a higher purpose, if their Captain, Baraz, should die, its your head"_

His sergeant replied, terror in his voice

_"Yes, I will stick with the Captain and ensure his survival *Gulp*"_

Krankor looked over to his right, Vilhelm, obvioulsy frustrated but then retreated, but what was he frustrated by?
Then out of the back of the the scrimmage, a captain was being wrenched out by his men, Krankor noted this and quickly put two and two together. He jumped off the Predator and headed straight for this rescue operation, Krankor thought to himself
_"No one should be denied their trophy"_

----------------------------------------------

Krankor hit the resue party at a blistering speed, cracking armour through sheer size alone, he scooped up the mangled captain in his Servo arms and and took off, he ran through the heated battle to find the three Lords.
He found them having a heated discussion, Krankor, quickly approached Vilhelm, and layed the body in front of him. Then uttered in a low but almost sincere voice

_"No one should be denied their trophy"_
--------------------------------------------------

OCC: I will be away for a few days so, I could potentially miss a bit. Discy my sergeant is basically at your command. Just thought Id let you guys know


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The warmaster, Arkhor and Vilhelm all looked down at the body as Krankor dropped it at Vilhelm's feet. a smile crept across vilhelm's face. "No one should be denied their trophy." said the Warsmith, and he bowed his head. Vilhelm placed his gigantic gauntlet on Krankor's shoulder and muttered a few unintelligable words. a visible strength could be seen flowing through the Iron Warrior. "A blessing for you my friend. no longer will you feel fatigue or stress upon your limbs. go now and hold the western front lest we be over run." the iron warrior nodded and headed off toward his company where large explosions and the hoots of obliterators could be heard. 

Vilhelm picked up the terrified marine captain and levelled his face with vilhelm's, "you cannot call yourself astartes, you run from battle instead of meeting your death head on like a true battlebrother, i will feed upon you and your men will hear your psychic scream." Vilhelm opened his mouth to wide and began to suck in the air around him. at first nothing happened but as the marine started to scream in pain arkhor realized that it seemed as though he was rapidly aging. the warmaster seemed untroubled by what was happening. as the aging of the marine grew more severe a blue cloud started to flow out of his mouth and into vilhelm's. once the cloud was completely consumed their was almost nothing left of the captain but rusting armor and rotting skin and bones. 

vilhelm tossed the body aside and burped. the argument between the three of them had been diffused by Arkhor and his quick wit. they had established that the imperials were starting to make serious headway in some parts of the city where there were horrendously low amounts of chaos marines and that arkhor's scouts had found that the orks and dark eldar had allied and were making their way toward the city. as for the craftworld eldar they had also been spotted. 

"Damn them! We must spread our forces out!" shouted the warmaster. 

"That will leave us stretched too thin." said Arkhor

"I think not my friends." they both looked at Vilhelm. "You seem to forget that i have another army at my finger tips."

the warmaster spat, the acidy phlegm burning the ground, "Stop speaking riddles damn you."

"My apologies warmaster. I meant to say that I can call upon the daemons of the warp to aide us and in great numbers too." a vicous smile crossed his face.

the warmaster spoke, "An army of daemons? I doubt it."

Vilhelm laughed heartily, "I do not expect anyone save my men and Lorgar to know the full extent of my abilities. Yes an army, it was a gift given to me by the four gods themselves. I will stay here and prosecute the campaign with the help of the warp, and if it is as you wish i would prefer Arkhor and his men to stay with me."


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"heh... Asdrubael said contemptusously. "You think I do not have the same abilites? I am the chosen of all of the gods of chaos... Come we shall both summon the denizens of the warp to our side..."

Asdrubael stepped forward, Vilhelm standing at his right hand. He muttered a few word and thrust his arms out shooting a black vortex and splitting the air, the combined organs and fluids of all the dead on the battle field began to converge into a massive pool.

It started to boil and figures started to emerge from its surface a horde of Daemons theirs to command... "Bring death upon the hate servants of the False Emperor children of the four gods!" The beasts gave a roar and started to charge into the front lines, "Marines! Spread to the weaker locations, I want several batallions to remain here the rest spread throughout the city and rain death upon them!" The massive figure of Asdrubael announced standing even taller than Villhelm, roaring his hatred to the heavens.

OOC: also Villhelm stop taking control of other characters actions and words plz.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Arkhor frowned at the orders of Vilhelm, the tactical velocity of the situation did not seem to affect the two Lords as they began chanting in black tongue, wisps of air crackled and broke as the fibre of reality was being manipulated, the air tasted of slaughter and the faint tainted taste of electricity...that taste of chaos. He looked about to see the warriors of Chaos spread out in ragged formations, there was no cohesion or proper plan, he grabbed a Chaos Marine beside him by his chains.

"Send out warriors to inform them to follow my command, their Lords are busy summoning the blessings from the Warp!" the Warrior nodded and set about choosing men for his mission. He growled as he saw the xenos surge through the west end of the ruins, if not for his quick thinking they would be on their back foot.
"By Lorgar's name, unleash the fury of the Warriors of the True Faith. All reserve units engage on the front."

"Hrakul, take ten fully mechanised Coteries swing about the temple, reinforce that fool on the west end, see to the filthy dogs of the Eldar and those wretched Orks."
"By Lorgar, my Lord!" came the reply. A swift vision crossed his mind, that of death and failure, his death, their failure. He looked at the Book of Lorgar, the epistles had forseen this battle yet it was sheathed in mystery of the uncoded Black Tongue.

"Coteries Two, fourteen to the Twentieth,on me we must keep guard on the Lord Vilhelm and the Warmaster, deploy Las-turrets, rest of you toward the north gate, meet the enemy, collateral fire!" there was immediate surges in the forces on the front but his warriors were too few to seriously change anything on the field, he filled in the gaps of the warriors in the front but that was about all he could do. Vilhelm and the Warmaster had miscalculated something somewhere, the old doubt gnawed at him once more. 
He walked toward the Giant lords and gave a shallow bow.
"My lords the situation is grave in the fron, no longer do we have the momentum of our assault, the bloody Titan is inoperative from some reason and we are being hammered down, I must at once adjust the situation and exploit our gains! Give me leave to the front my lords, I ask of you this once."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: sorry noisemarine, will do.

Vilhelm strode over to where his men were waiting for him, for none could command them to move beside him and their blessed lord Lorgar. he spread his wings wide and immolated himself in his aura of black flames. he realized how much he wanted to do nothing but spread death and destruction across this planet. "Brothers! We move toward the..." he was cut off by a missile hitting his shouldergaurd and spinning him. he got up in a roar of rage and noticed two companies of ultramarines holding the arbites precinct, a natural fortress. "Brothers! We have a new objective! Kill the sons of guilliman!" and with that he and his men charged the precinct, intent on killing all within it.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: Exitus who said we miscalculated something? Also we just summoned the daemons... you know they help... and I control the titans not you, I am the GM you dont make updates. Just clarifying this for you before you make anymore mistakes, plz understand this...

"Filthy eldar... The daemons will help hold the line!" Asdrubael said willing them to move where he wanted them to go. "Divert forces to hold off the greenskins and other xenos, NOW CHILD OF LORGAR!" he roared at Villhelm

"You! Krankor follow him! Arkhor! Assist the daemons and make sure the stability is not threatened, I will need you at vital points in the lines in case they fail. Now move!" Asdrubael commanded.

"Princep Valkion take one emperor class to hold off the xenos along with 2 warlords and 2 warhounds! I want half of that to the front lines against the Imperials."

"Commander Heshek to me, I shall command from the skies, I want 20 of you holding heavy weapons, and 10 with plasmas and meltas! To the skies!"


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

OOC: I was just giving the character some...personality as he doubts the abilities of his masters, of course this is absolved later on as the campaign continues, I should have put in a note earlier explaining this. Unless there is something wrong with having a personality I will have to be conformed to a being overtly grand character. Once more what I think or say is personality based....that's it I don't mean to undermine people, this is after all a fictional tale. Plus I did not quite understand the "dont make updates" part, please clarify what you meant, if it was about the reserves, I was indicating to Arkhor's own reserves. Thank you.
__________________________________________________________________________

"Yes My Lord!" bowed Arkhor indicating to his warriors to form on him. A rhino rumbled toward him and stopped, he and the warriors of his first Coterie entered the rhino and set for the front. "Proceed to Reference 90-23 the defence is weakening there, tell the rest of the warrior-Brothers to follow!" he laughed as he saw the daemons march beside them, hundreds of them "This day may yet be ours!" he let the last words of his thought slip, the warrior-brothers around him seem tense at such a strange statement.

As one the Disciples of the Word along with legions of daemons under their banners began moving and filling the gaps fighting to keep the lines secure and advancing slowly as they began making headway, the massive amounts of daemons of all kinds from lowly Nurglings to the greatest Bloodletters were serving their purpose they were beating most of the attacks back and flooding the lines broken. With a roar of stormbolter fire which tore through the Imperials Arkhor exited the APC, he let out a howl of delight as his Brothers flooded around him killing all in their path, the Gods have their blood sacrifice!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: having a personality is no problem at all lol :laugh:. And by the making updates part I meant saying we are losing the battle so drastically when nothing has been made to say so, and giving orders to the warhost right in front of my character, Asdrubael has a personality a rather cruel and paranoid one at that :laugh:


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

OOC:Once again its his thoughts through personality.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: players I didnt mention in my orders choose someone to go with plz, sorry if it seems like you're being excluded...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm and his men heard the warmaster's voice thunder towards them. his men stopped in their tracks looking to him for guidence. he looked at the ultramarines and back at the warmaster. he roared in frustration, "AAAGGGHHH! Men to the eastern front, we fight the orks and eldar!" 

he and his men set off at a sprint through the city, they did not care if the iron warriors were behind them or not. they reached the eastern sector in a few minutes and burst into the back of the imperial lines that were in an intense firefight with the eldar. the gaurdsmen and blood ravens fell quickly before the word bearers tide and Vilhelm and his men left no time for the eldar to make a move, sweeping over them like a wave of death. he sent a psychic message to the warmaster, _we are heading north along the eastern side of the city where the orks and dark eldar have broken the walls._ 

i didnt take long for an eldar raider to attempt to plow through his ranks but was shot down by his men. the eldar scrambled out and were brutally hacked to pieces. Vilhelm let the black fire around him grow bigger with his hate and let it fuel his men. up ahead he could see a green tide rushing to meet him. he bellowed a warcry that shook the city's streets and dove into the greenskins, his men right behind him.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

the soldiers I sent to deal with the xenos rampage through the streets killing loyalist and xenos and crushing them under your heels, managing to hold them off for the time being...

Asdrubael heard Vilhem, and muttered back "good, show these xenos it is our fight!" as he soared through the air on wings of darkness his elite cadre of raptors reigning death with sonic and other types of weaponry.

He fired a sonic blast clearing a squad of marine devastators, he landed on what looked to be a commander's land raider and pried the lid open gorging himself on the occupants, who offered up little resistance. Laughing he ate their souls...

"I will take ten back to my personal grounds... They will regret trying to make it there..." he said with a sadistic smile on his face.


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

(ooc sorry i dont have time to do anything for 2 days, i has exams, so when i get back, ill write a reason why i was incapacitated)


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Cackling as he shot dozens of Imperial lackies dead, Baraz screamed at the tech Squat, "We're nearing those Imperial bastards! Make ready my Exo-armour!"
"But Prophet, what about the bionics..."
"Damn him, they can can be fine tuned later, can't they?"
"Yes, Prophet!", said the tech.
"And by the Reverser, that Exo-armour had better be in good shape for the battle!"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

the area around vilhelm and his men was pure chaos, not that they didnt mind. all around him his men were grapling with the greenskins, and for the time being winning. tendrils of the black fire around him whipped out and killed greenskins at random. a meganob roared at him and he roared back. the two of them charged each other and the force of them meeting head on created a monstrous shockwave, throwing marine and greenskin to the ground. they battled for awhile until vilhelm's crozius struck a wire on the nob's armor, immobilizing his right arm. he quickly grabbed the nob's left arm and tore it off in a fountain of gore. the nob roared in anger but vilhelm grabbed its throat and lifted it into the air. the nob struggled but then a sickening crack could be heard and the nob went limp.

Vilhelm tossed the body at a killa kan, knocking it over. his men were starting to make serious headway against the green tide and the orks were begining to yelp and retreat. "Cut them down! All of them! Keep the attack! FOR LORGAR!" his men yelled back in unison, "FOR LORGAR!" His men thundered down the streets killing all in their path. soon hordes of daemons had joined them, further bolstering their already gigantic numbers. 

up ahead was a wall of imperial astartes. they opened fire on the orks, slaughtering all of them. Vilhelm and his warriors used the the orks as meatshields and their momentum didnt slow. He vaulted over the battlements and barricades and dove into the marines hacking away at all those around him. his men and daemons poured over the barricades and into the trenches, a relentless tide of death from the pits of hell itself. as he killed a marine he picked up the limp body and examined the markings and color. orange, red, gold.....he suddenly remembered the colors and history of the marine he was looking at. he tossed the body and informed his men through their psychic connection.

he then sent a message to the warmaster, _the 11th legion, the Burning Legion, is present on this planet._


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: ok guys announcement! Time to have some more cooperation between the threads, as brought up by Vaz NPC battles are all well and good but we need to start reading the other threads and not just interact with people from the same faction and fight other RPers...

EDIT: introducing a new dueling system! you wish to call someone out post a challenge in their action thread and have your lil duel, they dont always have to be absolved by an RPers death.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

OOC: Greetings Spikies. My character is looking for a some PC v PC action to act as a sort in film flight as he searchs for the warboss. I have already try da loyalist Ummies but dey seem to have lost da spines or something so I am extending the offer to uoz gitz. Anyone up for a fun entertaining rp rumble? Note this invitation is not extended to the Warmaster. Rotfug my be insane but he has yet to turn sucicidal


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

as vilhelm and his men made their way further north toward the break in the city wall he and his men encountered more and more orks and dark eldar. although their relentless tide had slowed a little they were still cutting down many in their path. at one point the endless crimson tide that was the word bearer host and the daemons suddenly stopped. the concentration of the orks was simply to thick for any to hack their way through. the dark eldar could be seen departing from their raiders in midair and landing amidst the imperial and chaos lines.

for the first moment in a very very long time his men had been halted in a swirling melee, and it seemed as if they were being pushed back, even the daemons had lost some of their ferocity. Vilhelm roared as he saw one of his personal gaurd get torn to pieces by a dark eldar warrior. for the first time after he had set foot on this planet he let the daemons in his armor give them their power and fuel his hatred and anger. he felt the unbelievable power surge through his mind and body and let his psychic presence touch those of his warriors and the daemons, gifting them with a fraction of his power. he spread his wings wide and let the black fire cover him and roared to the heavens, the sound like an atomic explosion. 

his men and the daemons killed with renewed fury and in the midst of his slaughter Vilhelm saw who could only be the leader of the Dark Eldar. Vilhelm pointed at him with his crozius, "You cowardly eldar wretch! Come down from your perch like a true warrior and meet your death!"


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

As the Squats burst out of their Chimera, Baraz flxed his power guantlets, reveling in the sheer power in the exo-armour.
"Devout of the Great Reverser, follow me to the start of the Great Reversing!
But first, let us kill us some Imperial lackies!"
Suddenly his left arm seized up.
"Tech, get over here!"
Once his arm was fixed, he screamed, "Attack!"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: Lord kronus i take your offer

The Dark Eldar paid Vilhelm no heed and disappeared into the distance as he directed his men in the ensuing battle. Vilhelm in his anger killed all those around him, letting the khornate daemon inside him to come to the fore. Just ahead he saw a strange looking ork. He immediately surpressed the daemon so he could think straight and get a better look at the ork. as he got closer he sensed something, something that he knew. the warriors on the battlefield, ork, marine, and eldar parted before him as he made his way toward this unique ork. He knew the smell, the smell was chaos.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

OOC: Posted in xenos section Apostle. Should be a lot of fun)


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

( OOC: I accept Discy )

Veacht stood perched upon his ravager, watching the battle below. These useless beings were to busy with their petty squabbles with eachother to further themselves. It was a wonder the younger races survived from day to day, almost sickening to watch. However he collected the essence of their dead to feed the Dark Prince, and that was all that mattered.

A shot wizzed past his face as he quickly glared to find the cause of this interuption, to find some stunted being at the ground laughing like a fetid child. Veacht glared as a metalic taste filled the back of his mouth. _How dare this being try to take a shot at me. I have not lived this long to be disgraced by some angry midget..._ The Ravager lowered to the ground, as Veacht leaped from his transport, his handfull of Incubi following him into the frey. He nodded to his Incubi moved around him to give their master space. He took a vial from one of the bandolleirs from his belt and raised it to his mouth, crushing the container and letting the harvested life essence flow down his throat like a thick milk. His eyes lit up, as his blades realeased from his gauntlets, his hands finding their hilts. He spread his legs to get his footing as he glared down upon the being, who was dressed in some bulky form of armour.

"You dare challenge me youngling? You know not what you have brought upon yourself. Prepare to fall, while i harvest your essence. Perhaps if you are lucky i will use your soul for myself rather than feeding it to the Dark Prince."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm laughed in his amusement as he saw his men get torn apart by this ork. the gods had possessed the wretch and now the weak daemons inside him believed they could kill him. Vilhelm recognized the khornate daemon he had trapped in the orcs massive axe and laughed even louder at the sheer irony of this fight. the ork bellowed as it flew at his head and Vilhelm roared as he let the powers of all four of the daemons course through his body, lending him unbelievable strength. he struck the ork's axe with his crozius and punched it in the face with his other hand, knocking it to the floor. 

it got up in a fit of rage and charged him again, its skin pulsing with dark energy. it feinted a hack at his head again and when he made to block it the axe cut across his armor at his chest and got stuck within it. the ork looked a little surprised at what happened and Vilhelm laughed cruelly as he struck the ork across the face with his crozius, knocking it away from him. the axe still stuck in his armor he spread his wings and bellowed to the skies. this ork would die, and he would consume the daemons that were giving him power. He could feel the daemon inside the weapon fighting to enter his armor and consume his soul but the four greater daemons that had been trapped within his armor fought it back for they had been bound to Vilhelm by their masters and his protection was their main priority. He wrenched the axe out of his armor with his free hand and examined it. The daemon inside squelled in fear and anger as he looked upon it and the axe twiched in his grip. 

"Maulripper..." he muttered to himself. He remembered the trapping of this daemon had been one of his first tests given to him by Lorgar. How had it gotten into the hands of this ork? He wondered. He looked for the ork but could not see it. He closed his eyes and surveyed his surroundings with his psychic sight and saw him clear as day and the daemon within his other weapon. He opened his eyes and spoke to the ork, "Here take your axe, I do not need such a weak weapon. I would sooner consume the daemon for myself." He tossed the axe into the building that the ork was hiding in. The ork flew out of the building at an unimaginable speed. Vilhelm charged, his own warcry on his lips, and the two collided, the force of their collision sending out a massive shockwave knocking ork and marine to the floor. Vilhelm could tell that the ork was not used to others being faster or just as fast as it and that this fact troubled it greatly. So long as the daemons in the ork's weapons and Vilhelm's armor lived he could predict its every move. But still the ork was about three quaters his size, which was absolutely huge for an ork for Vilhelm was a massive man and blessed by the gods themselves. The ork's strength and tenacity was tremendous and Vilhelm felt himself approve of this enemy. 

The two of them struck blades, Vilhelm's crozius and the ork's two weapons locking together. Vilhelm could feel the daemon in his crozius fight against the two daemons in the ork and its roars caused sparks to fly between the weapons. Vilhelm and the ork were face to face, the ork being the first being to see his face after his beginning of the road to ascension and it was truly hellish. although still human his blue eyes burned permently with an eeire fire and his teeth and been replaced by daemonic ones that were sharper than any blade. Scars crisscrossed his face and his veins could be seen beneath his skin pulsing with a dark glowing energy. This sight would have been enough for any being to give up but the ork simply bellowed in his face as it sought to overpower him. Vilhelm let out a daemonic roar that tore at the fabric of reality.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: sorry I've been gone for awhile and forgot to announce it, I'll read up soon so I know where we are.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Azdrubael soared over the battlefield on wings of darkness directing his troops and destroying enemy opposition where he could.

"Sororitas..." he said with contempt, seeing a bolstering in the line where they were fighting. "Heh... Bow before me weaklings!" he said shrieking after the words left his lips, his jaw distending impossible large as the sonic blast left his throat tearing them all apart but one...

OOC: this is a duel and it was sugested by Necrosis himself, I guess a need for suicide? :laugh:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Seeing her entire squad killed filled Sophia with rage. She was alive that meant the Emperor had let her live to avenge her sisters and kill this heretic. She quickly used her jump pack and moved in an odd pattern shooting with one bolt pistol as she threw a frag grenade at the heretic. “For the Emperor” yelled Sophia as she continued to fire and got another frag grenade ready. She got her jump pack ready to jump towards the next location of where the heretic would run. Once at the location she would drop the grenade where heretic was and would hopefully kill both of them.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asdrubael stood his ground, destroying the grenade with a sonic blast that sent the grenade and shrapnel back at the sister.

"Hahahahaha! You think you can kill me now? You shall see the error of your ways mortal!" he roared as he lashed out with a barbed daemon infested whip catching the sister by the ankle and slamming her into the side of a building, splitting the jet pack asunder.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

"Damn it." said Sophia as she took out her 2nd bolt pistol and began to open fire on the heretic. With her jump pack broken she had lost her main advantage. It was just like Hive Tempestora on Armageddon again, the sisters had been defeated mainly due to one person. How could the Emperor allow this? Why was this person so strong? Yet this thoughts were push aside by a stronger one. Killing her enemy no matter what the cost. She continued to fire her two bolt pistols as she kept yelled "DIE!" with each shot she fired.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Villhelm and the Ork duke it our in the middle of the street, noone will interfere and the fight rages around them the chaos marines holding their ground and starting to push the xenos back.

The daemons begin to lose ground under the fierce assaults of the loyalists, the traitor guard are called forward to bolster the lines. If not that provide blood for the summoning of more daemons.

While the fierce combat rages Asdrubael orders an orbital strike to fire into the core of the loyalist armies, then ordering his ships in orbit to engage to prevent retaliation from the imperial ships (and by request from dessel...) the Flagship of the massive chaos fleet is called to the fore, dwarfing even imperator class cruisers. Twice their size the daemon posessed ship once know as the Relic, now the Ashbringer reigns deaths upon its smaller enemies with captain Asmodius at the helm...

OOC: I dont know how fair you want this to be Necrosis, I am the warmaster...

"Hahaha little one... you are tenacious" he purred "I will show you the truth of the universe, the terror of the warp!" he roared picking up the smaller duelist, he stared into her eyes and all she could do was stare back transfixed then in agony as her soul was torn from her body.

Mutations wracked her form making her countenance appear daemonic wings sprouting from her back she screamed in agony and fell to the floor horns sprouting from her forehead, she lay there appearing dead... "Rise sister into your new reality..." Asdrubael purred.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia did as she was command and rose to the one who had opened her eyes to the truth. “This is what chaos feels like?” ask Sophia as she look at her new lord. “It feels good.” said Sophia as she kneeled down before her Warmaster feeling the power of chaos flow through her body. “What would you have me do?” ask Sophia as she patiently waited for her Warmaster orders.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"yes chaos... it is raw power, now child as to your orders... come with me." Asdrubael commanded.

He swept up through the air surveying the battlefield from his elevated position, the new convert at his side. "now Sophia... keep the armor I want them to know one of your order can be corrupted... they will quake before you, fro they are the weakling of the Imperium and they are deserving of slavery, death, and an unmarked grave... if we even allow them that...

He landed in the center of the raging combat between the loyalists and his own forces. His prescence bolstering the troops there. He shrieked into the Imperial lines shreading several and providing an opening fro the forces of chaos to surge through.

"Go children of the gods! Destroy these cursed fools..." he spat. He brought his sword down upon the head of a space marine commander cleaving him head to toe and stealing his soul. 

He bowled over a dreadnought and shrieked right into its sarcaphogaus shredding the machine and cracking its hardened ceramite plating killing it.

He took flight again "Child... go into their lines and kill important pockets of heavy weapons and whatnot, you seem smart. Worthy of transformation, now use your gifts I hope they are to your liking..." he said with a laugh.

Asdrubael took flight to a perch on top of the imperial temple to survey the combat, looking where he would be needed most. "From now on all who fail me your souls are mine, I will give them to the gods when I am satisfied. Do not disappoint me..." he whispered into their minds he knew the threat would help...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

“Yes my Lord, I will not fail” said Sophia as she used her wings to move as if she still had her jump pack. Her gift was perfect since her jet pack had been destroyed. She looked for the next in command who was the sergeant. Using her wings charged the sergeant, shooting any marines who got in the way with her two bolt pistols. She tried to jump kick the sergeant who was shock by a Seraphim attacking him yet he block the jump kick and quickly swung his power sword at Sophia only to hit air as she used her wings to jump back and fire several bolter shots into the sergeant hitting him in the face and neck several times killing him. She quickly grabbed his power sword and his plasma pistol. 

Seeing a squad of Devastators getting ready to fire she quickly jump and fired several shots. One of the shots hit the space marine killing him right away but the other shots all miss. One of the Devastators managed to get a shot and fired his plasma gun. Sophia used her wings to move up dodging the attack and landed on top of the marine crushing him and stabbing him with her power sword. The remaining three Devastators drop there weapons and took out bolt pistols and combat knifes. Sophia simply used her wings to jump up and fired another shot with her plasma pistol killing another space marine. As she landed she swung her sword downward killing another space marine. The last devastator swung his combat knife at Sophia hitting her power amour and making a cut in her flesh. Sophia responded by quickly swinging her sword and trying to cut the space marine hand off but the space marine managed to dodge the attack and came in for another swing. Sophia used her wings to jump back and fire another plasma shot. Yet the space marine responded by taking out his bolt pistol and firing a shot at Sophia. The two shots hit there targets. Yet the bolter shot simply bounce off Sophia amour while the plasma shot went right through the marine. With the squad dead she used her wings to return back to the battle and continued to kill space marines.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: I didnt formerly request... but if you _want_ me to finish off Asmodious... :laugh:

on a side note, I guess I'm up for a duel with anyone whos interested...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: unfortunately lord kronus i must brake off our little duel, i've been waiting too long for you to post. dont worry though if you do come back we can always duke it out again.

Vilhelm's daemonic roar split a tear open in reality and daemons began to spill through the gate. The ork realizing that he was sorely outnumbered and turned away and booked it into the next building. Vilhelm turned towards his men, "Look how the ork runs from battle like the rest of his race! Kill them! Slaughter them all!" his men roared and pushed farther into the green tide. Buggys exploded and orks were cut down mercilessly. Vilhelm let his hood stay at his shoulders, his horrifying visage lending to his men's courage and power.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: new RPer joining in the mayhem, ConcreteHero will be joining us as a Tson


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: sweet

_Lord! The ork turned tail and ran! As of now I am leading my men again and have opened a new portal into the warp, an army of daemons now aides us! We will continue to punish the orks and dark eldar!_ after a few seconds he sent another psychic message, _Lord I sense a recently turned soul_.....


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: haha nvm i guess concrete is joining as a eldar wraithlord 

_"Heh yes Villhelm... a most surprising one at that. So much for the incorruptible sisters of battle, no more substantial resistance than a mere human. She seems to have uses. And excellent report, chaos was meant to rule the galaxy no others shall have that privelidge but the sons of the gods._

With the psycic conversation over Asdrubael dropped from the temple, borne aloft on his black wings. "Taste my steel vermin!"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - I'm going to teleporting to you soon, Noise. Fancy a bit a Hissie in the City? (Like Rumble in the Jungle, but Gayer.)]


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: haha :laugh: challenge accepted Vaz!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm suddenly had a feeling that he had not felt in a very long time. He had an affinity for being able to sense the ebs and flows of battle and although his men and the daemons were pushing the orks and eldar back he could feel something menacing coming from behind the orks. he saw a portion of the wall to his right explode and a tide of dark eldar swoop in on all manor of vicous rides. 

his right flank buckled under the sudden and unexpected attack and his men were forced to choose between taking on the orks and letting the eldar at their sides or vice versa. he motioned with his fist to the breach and the daemons obeyed. raiders were pulled out of the skies as daemons lept at them in an effort to consume those were inside them and eldar were dragged to the ground screaming in horror and pain. his men were now able to turn back to the orks uninterupted while the daemons fough the eldar. he had enough blood now, he strode towards a particularly bloody warrior of his who was to far gone in the worship of khorne. the warrior swung at him but vilhelm caught his arm and broke it. he began to chant and the warrior was lifted into the air. he needed one more to help him so he could expediate the process. he called out with his mind toward his pet sorceror, _Charon come to me now_. the response was immediate, _yes lord_. charon appeared at his side and soon their chanting was over.

Vilhelm stepped back as the marine erupted in a fountain of blood and a mighty bloodthirster tore itself onto the plains of reality. he placed his hand on charon's shoulder, "Come, we are needed elswhere in this fight, this daemon will hold the line here." charon nodded and they ran off toward the orks. Vilhelm sent a message to the warmaster, _he is completely ours now....._


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

((OOC Let it be known that Kanyyr will not hesitate to battle those in his path. Consider this and invitation to battle for any in the City area! Until I get found by my Farseer that is... ))


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm ducked as a lance of bright energy shot out at his head. he turned and saw a massive wraithlord point its sword at him, _here you will fall destroyer_. the thought lept into his mind unbidden and he growled, charon looked up at his master as a child would a father. "Lord?" Vilhelm looked down at him and he realized now was the time to truly test charon one last time, a test of leadership of the forces of chaos. "Charon you will share joint command with Ares in this front," he was stopped as he realized he had sent Ares to ambush the eldar jetbikes, "You will take command here in my stead while I murder this eldar fool." 

Charon's eyes widened and he nodded immediately sending his psychic presence out to lead the chaos marines, leapt into the combat. Vilhelm stood up to his full height, one more decent kill and he would ascend, this wraithlord would be the perfect crowning moment. Suddenly a massive ork leapt at him, striking him across the face. as he and the ork struggled he could sense the amusement of the wraithlord as it believed this truly herculean ork would kill him. in a flash of anger he let the four daemons inside him feed him their full power along with the one within his crozius and he punched the ork in the face, breaking its jaw and the rest of its skull, killing it instantly. 

the ork's anger and pure hatred in its soul fuelled Vilhelm immensley and he reared up roaring. his body suddenly started to morph and change and in a bright flash of light he had completed his ascension to daemonhood, now he was a daemon prince. his armor now had the faces of all those killed by him constantly screaming in agony, giant wings spread behind him, his face looked like that of tight skin pulled over a skull, no nose or lips and sharpened teeth, two giant horns protruded from his forehead, and pure warpstuff constantly dripped from the joints in his armor and his mouth. the four daemons, a bloodthirster, a keeper of secrets, a changer of ways and a great unclean one, were now one with him. they and he were the same they had been combined and in the titanic psychic battle that took place in the warp, that took ages there but seconds in realspace, saw him triumph and consume all four into his soul and conscience and psychic presence. now he was truly a prince of the warp. 

He pointed at the wraithlord with his taloned finger and in a voice that sounded like four speaking at the same time he said, "I am the true Eightfold Path and you will fall before me."


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia continued to fight along side chaos space marines. Using her power sword she cut through another space marine amour. Yet she saw a Chaplain and several space marines cutting through the chaos lines. She was needed there, she would prove her herself to Slaanesh by slaying the Chaplain. She used her wings to quickly jump towards the Chaplain swinging her power sword. The Chaplain blocked her attack with his own power sword and kick Sophia sending her back several feet. “It saddens me to see one who was so devoted to the Emperor turn to chaos. But you fall her in the Emperors name.” said the Chaplain as he charged Sophia. Using her wings Sophia got back up and blocked the Chaplains first attack. Yet the Chaplain quickly followed with several other attacks. Using her wings Sophia jump back several times avoiding each attack. Sophia then counter attack by swinging her own sword but the Chaplain parried the attack and landed a punch on Sophia chest sending her back several feet. Using her wings she quickly charged the Chaplain who also charged at her. There two swords clash at each other. She was slowly being push back by the Chaplain. Sophia then attempted to stab the Chaplain using the horns on her head. The Chaplain moved out of the way but Sophia managed to land a kick on the Chaplain making him take a few steps back. She quickly followed by several attacks which the Chaplain blocked. The Chaplain once again counted attack yet Sophia jump back and fired her plasma pistol at the Chaplain yet the Chaplain saw the shoot coming and dodge it and tried to counter attack only to realize his left arm had been cut off by Sophia power sword. With only one hand to use Sophia began to assault the Chaplain as he tried to defend himself but Sophia managed to kick the Chaplain and then cut off his remaining arm. She then stabbed him in the chest waiting for him to scream in pain but he did not, instead he said a prayer to the Emperor. Sophia stabbed him several more times but the Chaplain didn’t yell. She then simply cut his head off killing the Chaplain in rage. The last space marine of the squad had just been killed off by a fellow Chaos Space Marine but before they could celebrated the Ork have finally reach them.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: looking for a duel...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

_"It seems a congratulations is in order Villhelm... you have joined the truly annointed, the warriors of the gods."_

He took flight, soaring out over the battlefield heading for the combat between the xenos and his marines. He noticed a weak psycic prescence directing the battle instead of his second in command.

_"You dare put this dog in command Villhelm?! This bastardised child has been here not even five minutes and you advance this weakling in the ranks so quickly? I thought the Sons of Lorgar were better than this..."_ the ex. librarian started to say something but Asdrubael beheaded him with a flick of his rist, eating the mans soul.

"I am changing the chain of command here, Hargyle return!" he shouted as the bewildered marine stood popping out of nowhere. _"Take command here while Villhelm battles the wraithlord."_

_"I will not permit weaklings to lead, unless they lead other weaklings! You're not weaklings are you Sons of Lorgar?!?!"_ he heard a _'NO!'_ coming from all of their throats. _"Good! Now make the xenos pay..."_ he screamed into their minds, as he once again soared off to the imperial lines.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm turned as he felt his pet get eaten and roared at the warmaster as he flew back towards the center of the city. warpstuff flew out of his mouth like spittle._ FOOL! YOU DARE CONTRADICT MY COMMAND DECISIONS!? WHAT OF YOUR WHELP THAT YOU HAD TURNED FEW SCANT MOMENTS AGO AND NOW YOU LET HER RAMPAGE THROUGH OUR LINES LIKE SHE IS TO BE TRUSTED?! HYPOCRITE! MY MEN FOLLOW ME AND ME ALONE! UNLESS YOU WANT THE WRATH OF LORD ABADDON COMING DOWN UPON YOUR HEAD YOU WOULD DO WELL TO REMEMBER THAT!_ He suddenly realized that the Wraithlord was charging him.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Kanyyr both watched and felt the transformation of the Dark Apostle Vilhelm, he sneered inwardly at the new body of this Chaos Champion, he had felled these 'Princes of Chaos' before. Though this one seemed different... He felt a psychic torrent rage within the Daemon Prince. The Great enemy had revealed one of their trick cards too soon, Kanyyr Goldhelm would not be intimidate by the augmentations the Chaos 'Gods' bestowed upon their puppets.

Kanyyr felt the prescence of another Warp-Charged Chaos follower descend to the battle and a spike of anger between the two. Clear in his Wraithsight the Daemon Prince turned to face this new follower of Chaos and Kanyyr leapt at his chance. 

Increasing his speed to a frightening rate Kanyyr cleared the ground with long strides. He slashed a powerful stroke at Vilhelm, _Mirror_ blurring through the air with profound speed. Expecting a block or a parry, Kanyyr punched forwards with his left fist, heavy flamers releasing a white hot screaming inferno as he made the strike.
This Servant of the Enemy had indeed been improved, though the strength and resilience offered by this body was Titanical.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm felt the white hot blade slash across his chest and his armor deflect it. at the same time a huge fist wreathed in fire connected with his face and he stumbled backwords laughing in his insanity. The huge blade came at him again and he knocked it away with his left hand and grabbing the wraithlord's neck he hauled it over his head and with a roar tossed it at the wreckage of a landraider. the two hit with a loud bang and crashing to the floor the wraithlord let out a howl as it pulled itself free. Vilhelm growled and looked down at his knuckles, large spikes protruding from them, this coupled with is talons would be enough to kill this wraithlord. it charged at him again and he caught the blade in his hand bringing his fist flying up towards its head. the wraithlord moved his fist in unison and the two hands struck with an explosion of psychic and pure power and energy.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

This one was proving more of a challenge than he originally anticipated. And the thought of Laethur not within his immediate sight was nagging at his mind.

Though he was enraged at being thrown by this warp fuelled monster and his anger was powering his towering body. After the disturbance from the energy distortion had dissipated Kanyyr lunged forward again, meeting the hands of the Daemon prince both clasped each others hands and were locked in a struggle of raw physical power. Kanyyr held the talons of the Daemon Prince within his own before him and the two tried to force the other one away. Cracks began to appear in the floor around the two with the strain.

The Bright Lance on Kanyyr's shoulder swivelled and pumped a searing blast at the Daemon Prince at point blank range, the flash immense and blinding


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

the flash struck Vilhelm in the face but the changer of ways that had become a part of him saw the attack coming and the attacks power was rendered moot, even so the bright flash blinded him and caused him to let go of the wraithlord and bring his hands to his face. he roared as the wraithlord proceeded to throw punches at his chest and he lashed out with his hands letting loose a thunderous roar. the sheer power of it pushed the wraithlord back and it leaned into the roar like it would a galeforcewind. he charged letting the warp course through him and into his fists to give them added power. "YOUR RACE WILL FALL!"


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Thunderhawk had landed in the Bay of the Battle Barge "Lance of Fury". Deploying off the assault ramp, the 20 Marines headed over to the lift that would take them directly to the teleportation chamber, deep in the bowels of the ship.

The lift itself was something that was not common on the ships of nearly all other chapters - it would have been too easy to traverse the ship should an enemy boarding attack make its way through. However, sensor systems that would recognise the life signs of the people entering the zone could trigger a cleanse - super heated poisonous gas could be flooded down, but if that didn't work, then a coolant pipe from the plasma drives could flood the enclosed lift pipe with a blast of super heated hydrogen.

Such thoughts rushed through the mind of Andronus - as useless as they were, he couldn't help but focus on the little details. To bring his mind back to the present, he picked up a data slate, showing the locations of his men, and allied soldiers in a faint blue haze over the city, while any other life signs not registered were in the evil orange colour.

Suddenly, he saw a wall collapse - the live vid-feed came from a circling Thunderhawk, making bombing runs, instead of engaging in the dog fighting - and then a large melee erupted between the forces of Chaos. Zooming in, he notived that it was Xenos - Eldar and Orks were warring with the heretics, and making ground. They would have to be dealt with after.

With a faint chime, Gur'Tark Andronus realised that he was at the Chamber. Stepping out, he took his assigned place in the centre of the Pentagrammic Wards, written in the chalk made from the powdered bones of martyrs, and the blood of the Penitent was rich on the air, coming from the incense burners. The teleporter was nearly ready to begin. 10 seconds left. The generators behind the screen whined as they over loaded. 5 seconds. Half a dozen bound psykers, which aided the teleporter sighed as they died - blood dripped from their eyes, and their breath frosted as the temperature changed violently. 2 seconds.

1 second.

Gone.

There was a wrenching sensation on Andronus' neck, threatening to rip his head off his shoulders. With the will born of anger, he resisted the pull of the warp, then for one horrifying second, it reversed, crushing the Marines enhanced musculature. Finally, the sensation stopped, and opening his eyes, Andronus saw that the location he looked out at was the former Ecclesiarchal Palace. Looking around, the details sprang out - cultist worshippers were ringed in a circle around around the Massive form of the Daemon Prince, bathing in the glory of their ecstasy.

They themselves rolled around the floor, over 100 of them rolling around on the floor as the lightning that announced the imminent arrival of the Marines rippled through their bodies. As it dissipated, Andronus realised they were somehow _feeding_ the Prince with power.

"KILL THE CULTISTS!"

So saying, he opened up with the concealed storm bolter in Roc, the penetrator rounds slicing through 3, 4 cultists at a time. The rest of the Honour Guard opened up, scything down the unprotected heretics. Noticing the drop in energy, the Daemon Prince looked around and saw the few marines cutting down his flock.

"Marines! Move out. The Daemon Prince is mine, and mine alone. Secure the temple, and hold out for reinforcements!"

"Sir?"

"You heard me! Root out the Chaos infidels, and slaughter them. Give the false gods the souls they want!"

"Understood"

As the Blue and White armoured Terminators and Honour guard moved out, the world seemed to ripple. Summoning a blast from the Imperium, the Prince sent a bolt of purple and black energy screaming towards the Chapter Master.

Hunkering down behind his shield, the blast was dissipated by the energy field. Looking back out, he couldn't see the Daemon Prince anywhere. Then with a great roar, Andronus saw the creature descending on him. Too late to avoid the attack, Gur'Tark swung his shield to meet with the razor sharp talons, and readied his spear to parry the next attack...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia took the plasma pistols of the Chaplain she had slain. She now had two plasma pistols and began to fire at the incoming Orks who charged them. With so many Orks it was almost impossible to miss. With each Ork she killed another one simply took its place. The chaos space marines began to open fire on the Orks. The Ork returned fire as they continued to charge. Most of there shoots miss but a few chaos space marines did go down. 

As the Orkz closed in Sophia and the Chaos Space Marine charged at the Orkz. The two forces clash at each other. Sophia cut an Ork arm off using her power weapon and quickly stabbed the Ork in the chest. The Ork let out a cry of pain which brought pleasure to Sophia. Yet Sophia wanted more, she kick the Ork in the chest as she removed her sword from it. With the Ork dead she fired several more plasma shots killing several more Orks as she was then attack by another Ork who charged her. Ork swung its axe only to hit nothing but air, Sophia had used her wings to jump a few feet back and then used her wings again to quickly charge the Ork and swung her power sword cutting the Ork head off.

She then began to look for the Ork Nob. If she could kill the Nob then the Ork here would be broken. She fired several more plasma shots at several more Orkz as she look for the Nob. She then spotted the Nob as it killed a Chaos Space Marine. She began to flap her wings and jump towards the Nob. She would slay it for Slannesh and her Lord.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Up ahead, a green tide was washing over the Chaos forces, and they were taking their toll.

_"Sarg' im heading out to fight the greenskin scum, you hold things here?"_
Krankor barked at his second in command
He didn't wait for answer he was already off, heading towards the orks.
Krankor fired shot after shot in any direction he could, killing numbers more as he did.
------------------
He hit the Green wave head on, Servo arms swinging, and his Power Fist humming.
His Daemon Infested Servo Arms grabbed two Orks by their necks and slammed their heads together, a terrible splintering sound was heard over the battle. 
Krankor spun round and punched an Ork that was charging at him right in the chest, he punched right through his weak and puny armour, Krankor felt every bone in the Orks chest collapse with the force.

Just over to Krankors right was what looked to be a Seraphim, but she was fighting with Chaos, fighting with such fervour, and yet slaying in the name of Chaos.

Krankor went back to work knocking Orks back, and breaking bones and cracking skulls at the same time. 

He revelled in this, the thrill of the fight, the thrill of the kill!

OOC: Im going away (again) for a week and a bit, so I wont be able to reply again sorry


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As Vilhelm charged the Wraithlord something peculiar happened, the wraithlord wasnt charging back. What? thought Vilhelm. Then his world erupted in pain and a bright light. The top of his head had been blown open by an Eldar on a jetbike. He shook his head to recover his sight and let out a sigh of pleasure as his head rebuilt itself back to what it was. 

"Ah the joys of the warp." he said. He could still see the Jetbike getting farther and farther away and a thought came to him. He smiled and shot out a ball of pure warp energy and the bike, hitting its back engine and spinning it out of control andinto a building. He could feel the wraithlord's rage at his action as it charged at him. He let loose a thunderous roar and charged back.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia prepared to swing her power sword at the Ork Nob only to face another Ork who got in the way. The Ork had caught her off guard and swung his axe hitting her in the chest. A bit of blood came out of her chest. The Ork axe had made it through her power amour and mutations. Yet before the Ork could get another hit she used her wings to jump back and took out one of her plasma pistols and fired it at the Ork. The Ork head was completely gone. Her wound wasn’t too bad and it was already healing itself. 

She got her power sword ready and spotted the Ork Nob. Yet the Nob also spotted her and decided to charge her. The two swung there weapons making a large clashing noise. Sophia was push back a few feet while the Ork Nob charged her. The Ork Nob was stronger but she was faster. The Ork swung his axe but Sophia used her wings to jump several feet in the air. She swung her power sword and the Nob head fell off.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: action time!

Asdrubael descended upon the arrogant marine, his talons were met with the commanders shield. Leaving deep gouges in the hardened surface and knocking the marine back.

"Honour guard combat the marines! Hold the temple!" Asdrubael screamed.

He let loose a sonic blast the marine getting its shield up in time to deflect the monstrous sound into a support collumn obliterating a small skirmish taking place there, but nonetheless driving him back a bit.

"Death to the False Emperor!" he roared at the chapter master as he charged whip lashing out to distract.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Kanyyr watched with undisguised disgust as the warp creature rebuilt its shattered skull, thankful for the brief respite offered by the jetbiker but enraged at his possible demise. Kanyyr stepped forward though was stopped in his tracks as he saw Laethur and felt his mind lance out in a powerful snare towards the Daemon Prince.

"No! ....No, I am sorry, I realise you can defend yourself, but do not stray too close, this monster is quicker than he appears."

Kanyyr took advantage of the Farseers mental assault by charging forward, blade held high in a two hand grip. Time seemed to slow down has Kanyyr closed the gap to the Daemon Prince Mirror cutting through the air in a white hot blur of fury

((OOC Sorry for a few days of absence, getting bogged down... And to return with such a short post too ))


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm roared in anger as he felt the farseer's attack at his mind. Nothing would stop him now, he was of the warp and he fed off of battle. So long as they fought him and he killed he would gain in strength. He backhanded the wraithlord's sword knocking it out of its hand and gripped it on the wrist with his right hand and below the shoulder with his left and rotated his whole body, slamming the wraith into the ground with devastating force. He leapt on top of the wraithlord and began to punch it repeatedly in the headpiece, each blow widening the crack that had appeared. He felt another lance of psychic energy and heard the farseer's statement. He picked the wraithlord up and tossed it at a falling meltabomb, the two meeting in an explosion. 

He let his power weep out of him and into his men, making them five times as dangerous as before for the power of the warp was feeding them now. He roared in triumph as the wraithlord weakly pulled itself up. He was about to attack when he saw the farseer and shot a pure ball of warpstuff at it. He yelled at his men, "Slaughter them all!" his men roared back and redoubled their efforts pushing the farseer and is retinue out of his sight. "I will push your race into extinction!"


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Kanyyr rose to his feet in jerky, laboured, movements. Joints protesting and jets of a highly pressurised vapour periodically hissing from cracks in his armour. A low gurgling sound escaped The Wraithlord before the ancient warrior drew himself up for battle once more. He had been damaged but this was not yet over. Mirror was too far away to recover, the gigantic blade protruding from the ground some way away. Kanyyr readied himself with his fist out in a boxer stance.

His armour was matted mostly black due to the explosion. a large area of his back had been scarred by the blast; the wraithbone was strong, but still large melted wounds were scattered across his body.

Momentary panic filled Kanyyr's mind as Laethur fell to the ground, he was ready to turn and abandon the fight to aid the farseer when the Warp Spiders heralded the arrival of more of their kin. The passion of the warriors emerging from the warp renewed Kanyyrs strength, heartened by the will of his people.

Kanyyr launched himself at the Daemon Prince, his full body mass tackling even the mighty Warp Warrior to the ground. He quickly consolidated and gripped the the Daemon by the horns either side of his head, he let loose a terrific blast of heat from the gauntlets, unleashing their full fury and surrounding the area around the two in a incinerating inferno of white fire. Kanyyr did not relinquish his hold on the horns and drew the head of the Daemon upwards as his golden helm soared downwards to crack against the forehead of Vilhelm with a audible crunch.

Sections of Kanyyr's armour began to peel and melt under the punishing heat, he cut off the jets ready to strike the Daemon Prince once more.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm was taken by surprise by the wraithlord's sudden tenacity and speed. The pain of the searing flames only served to anger him more and he fought to get the machine's hands off of his head. He thought of something to do to get at least one hand off of him and shot his talons at the powercords at its left shoulder joint, severing them completely. The arm went limp and Vilhelm tore it off in a shower of sparks letting loose a yell of rage. 

The machine sent a devastating kick into his chest and it knocked him back and into a group of orks. He killed the orks to satiate his hunger for souls and took stock of his men's situation. Already more and more daemons were pouring through the warpgate he had opened and the bloodthirster was slaughtering all in its path. He sent out a cloud of pestilence to cover his men and to decay all those who their blades touched and filled their minds with the joy of sluaghter and pain. Some he gave gifts of mutation and they fought on with renewed vigor. The wraithlord had suddenly disappeared, he swiveled his head and saw it flying at him from above. He jumped to meet it, his wings spreading wide and his fist readying for the strike, he struck it in the large crack that now crisscrossed across its head and doged a lazy punch. 

Vilhelm laughed and shook his finger at the machine, "Now would be the perfect time for you to run away oh venerable ancient. With your stone almost in my grasp I could devour you just as easily as I devoured those orks. Besides cant you see that your forces no matter how arrogant or pompous about your abilities are losing this battle?" Although the wraithlord did not move its head he could sense its psychic presence taking stock of the battle. His men, powered by the warp, were like an unending tide pouring into the orks who were now falling back. The dark eldar had not attempted a raid on the battle since their last failed and as far as the wraithlord knew his forces were gone for they were not in sight. Daemons numbered more than his men by this point and they more than tripled his force. He could feel the resoluteness within the machine waver a little, "Ah you wish to know where your witch is? It does not matter for if he is alive I will kill him too." Vilhelm began to laugh.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia had never felt so alive, so powerfully. She felt so much pleasure as she heard the cry of an Ork that she had just stabbed. She cut the Ork apart with her power sword and moved to the next Ork. She began to hack and slash through the Orks. Yet with each kill the satisfaction and pleasure she felt went down. She wanted more; she wanted a stronger opponent to cry out in pain. Yet all she could see where normal Orks. There wasn’t a single nob anywhere or a stronger opponent. She continued to hack and slash the Orkz. “Is this it? Is this all you can do? You only waste my time. I will cut each one of you down for Slannesh and my Lord.” yelled Sophia as she cut another Ork apart. 

She then spotted a squad of 20 guard’s men being lead by a commissar. One of the guard’s men was a sergeant; two others were carrying a heavy weapon. Knowing that if she could kill the Commissar she might be able to turn the guardsmen to the forces of Chaos and follow her command. She used her wings to leave battle and landed near the guards men. Commissar and the guardsmen were shock by what they saw. “By seeing me the Inquisition and sisters of battle will have you all executed to make sure word doesn’t…” but before Sophia could finish the Commissar took out his execution pistol only to get his hand cut off by Sophia as she swing her power sword. She then followed up by cutting off the Commissar Head. The guardsmen were shock and she jumped towards the sergeant and punched him in the stomach. The guardsmen moved in to attack but Sophia grabbed the Sergeant and carried him into the air. She used him as a shield and put her power sword to his throat. “As I was saying you will all be executed in order to cover up my existence or you can join the forces of Chaos. Look at your commissar. He is dead. Now look at me. I am considered the most faithfully yet I still fell. My eyes were opened to the truth and body mutated against my own will. I ask where the Emperor was and why he didn’t protect me and then I realize he doesn’t care. Now either follow my commands or die. Put down your weapons and embrace chaos.” said Sophia. “Do it, do it now.” yelled the sergeant. The guardsmen put down there weapon and Sophia landed on the ground and let the sergeant go.

The sergeant took his power sword and swung it at Sophia only to be shot by a plasma pistol in the back by Sophia. “Does anyone else want to take a swing at me?” ask Sophia. None of the guardsmen spoke. “Good now take the Commissar and Sergeants head and spill there blood over your Imperial symbols. Then open fire on the Orks and make sure not to hit the Chaos Space marines.” said Sophia as she watched the guardsmen. The guardsmen did as they were told and began to open fire on the Orkz using the heavy bolter and lasguns. Sophia joined them and fired her plasma pistol at the Orks. She now had a small squad or traitor guardsmen under her command.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: looking for a duel, i'm in the area...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: I accept you challenge Dessel_Ordo)

Sophia saw a single space marines hacking his way through what seemed to be an endless amount of lesser daemons. “Stay here and kill any Xenos or Imperial forces that come nearby. I will take care of that space marine.” said Sophia as she spread her wings out and took flight. She came from behind and swung her power sword hoping to cut the space marine head off. Yet at the same time she got her plasma pistol ready and aimed it at the back of the space marine. She would fire several shots at the space marine if her power sword failed to kill him.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Halfway through his laughing fit Vilhelm felt the earth shake beneath him. He stopped and sniffed the air, "Hhhmmmm..." he turned to his right to see a huge pillar of fire and lava shoot up through the street, throwing orks and marines into the sky. "A volcano?" he asked out loud. He turned to the wraithlord, "Give up fool."


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

((OOC Sorry i have'nt posted! I haven't been able to get to a pc for more than like a couple of minutes at a time and now is no exception! I should get my post up later, sorry about the wait guys))


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

((OOC Sorry about the lack of posts guys, this week has been horribly busy))

Sparks fizzled from the shoulder 'wound' and a power cable hung loosely from the torn wraithbone. Kanyyr's remaining hand loosened from a fist and one of the Daemon's horns dropped to the ground, a vile ichor coagulated on the end. Despite the fury raging in his mind Kanyyr realised that this creature was part right. His brethren had been pushed back and even the Ork presence in the area was subsiding. And worst of all, he could not feel Laethur nearby and a pit of worry threatened to envelope him.

"_Laethur... Where are you. We may need to fall back._"

With the Farseers retinue removed, his sight on the material realm faltered slightly, he found it harder to remain focused on his surroundings. He had landed just behind _Mirror_ and, yanking it from the ground, used its shining light as a waypoint. 

Oh how he desired to leap upon this Warp apparition, to send its soul screaming back to masters that would no longer look so fondly upon it. Though in his current state, his chances where not favourable. He ran through several scenarios in his mind, some even ending with his intentional demise. Though without knowing Laethur's fate he could not through his own life away so casually. Kanyyr didnt doubt for a second that if he prevailed against the Daemon, its minions would fall on him like a pack of rabid wolves.

His mind snapped to attention as he felt a ripple of psychic energy though his mind, definitely a psyker, though perhaps not Laethur.
He directed his next message to the laughing Daemon Prince before him

"_It appears that you're Master is not as competent as he would have had you believe. He struggles with a mere Mon-Keigh while leaving you to direct his forces out here. And do not believe for a second they are_ you're _forces. He will seize control after this planet is but ashes, and what will become of the Rival he will undoubtedly see within you? Have fun playing babysitter to you're underlings. We will meet again Daemon and then I will have you're head_ 

With that Kanyyr fired a particularly intense blast from his bright lance. The beam of energy scything through the air towards Vilhelm. The flash was blinding and after eyes had adjusted, Kanyyr was taking long strides in the direction the Eldar where last seen.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm roared as he saw the wraithlord run away and disappear between the buildings. _He was the chosen of the gods! He was the living embodyment of the Eightfold path! He played babysitter to no one! Only Lorgar was his one true lord and these were his men, only HE commanded them!_ He supressed his rage and a nawing doubt crept over him, courtesy of the wraithlord's words. This warmaster would just attempt to kill him after the planet was won, it was what he would do. But to start an internal conflict now would devastate moral and surely see their forces beaten to a pulp. 

No he would wait...he was sure that he possessed more than enough power to kill this warmaster or at least banish him. After all the warmaster had some key flaws within his soul and body. He worshipped only slaanesh and so how he fought was one-sided, two the only greater daemons he could eat and enslave were daemons of slaanesh for if he were to do it to another god's minion he would surely be killed and three he was combined on the soul's level with four of the greater daemons of each god giving him an untold amount of power. He smiled as a plan formed in his head. 

Ares walking up to him startled him out of his thoughts, "Yes?" 

Ares bowed deeply, "My lord I return to you. The ork forces are falling back fo they are now leaderless, the Dark Eldar have moved further into the city, and the Eldar are more near the city's center. As for the Imperials the warmaster's forces fight with them. Our only issue keeping us from moving on to our objective is an Eldar etbike group." 

Vilhelm took this all in, "We will press onward to our initial obective that was set before by Lorgar. Tell the men to not show our hand too soon for we must reach our objective to be able to fully confront ALL of the forces on this planet." Ares nodded and said,"Congratulations on your ascension lord." Vilhelm smiled, "Do not think that I have forgotten my promise to you my friend. We must simple make it to our objective and I will reward you." They then moved to the front of the tide that was his warriors, daemons from each god fighting beside them and the pure hell of the warp coming down upon all in their way as they fought toward what had been their objective the whole time.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I would like the other GMs' to copy paste this, of course excluding this part... :laugh:

With an earthshattering explosion the volcano erupts in the imperial/chaos lines, throwing the two combatants out in a fountain of magma... All close to the explosion are incinerated in seconds besides astartes and other heavily armoured men. This takes a monstrous toll on all of the forces and the sorcerers from each side quickly rally to attempt and stem the flow of magma.

The initial burst is supressed by the sorcerous might but another bursts forth from behind the ork and eldar lines killing many and wreaking havoc.

Great crevasses began to split the ground, dropping even more men to their deaths within the planets surface. Whole buildings and blocks of the magma city begin to fall into the lava, there are but a few safezones as the planet begins to tear ittself apart. Chaos sorcerers begin to summon portals to escape to the warp, Imperials try to call down airsupport and more dropships to extract their troops.

Orks... will have to decide I really have no idea... 

Eldar try to bring their teleporters online to escape the raging inferno. Now amidst the chaos it is time for the battle royale and to determine whether you live... or die...

OOC: what do you think about that?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm roared as he saw one of his defilers disappear in a raging inferno. His men were still filing through the tunnel that led to their prize beneath the planet's topsoil. He commanded the daemons to stay back and defend he and his mens' retreat into this sanctum of chaos. Once he had felt the last of them enter through his mind sight he closed the entrance, sealing them in and protecting them against the erupting volcano. 

"Lord what are your orders?" asked Ares. His armor was burnt black and the smell of burnt blood and flesh reeked off of him from the blood that had been on his armor. 

"You know what this sanctum is Ares. You were there when Lorgar told me about it before we went on this crusade. What is housed here will change all of us forever, even our ship will change Ares. Tell the men to go to this location," he sent Ares a psychic map, "And begin teleporting to the battleship Kemiel. I will find what I seek and join you as soon as I can. Be quick for we have over one thousand men to transport." Ares nodded and began to yell orders at the men. 

It took Vilhelm five minutes at the most to find the doors that led to his prize. He opened them, almost reverently, and stepped in. There upon a plinth of obsidian was a massive rune sword. Chaos runes flashed and moved all over its serrated blade, and an eerie aura surrounded it. He remembered Lorgar's words, "Once you have ascended you will seek this blade out. When you find it, for it is written, it will magnify your powers ten thousand times. You will be the Eightfold Path in the flesh as I have become, and that blade will allow you and only you to wield its frightening powers." 

Vilhelm consumed the daemon within his crozius and dropped it to the floor, he slowly reached his hand up and took the hilt of the blade, pulling it loose. The rush of power was immediate, and if it were not for the daemons he had become one with his human soul would have been incinerated by the sheer power of the blade. He swelled to huge proportions and the amount of warpstuff leaking from his facial orifices and now armor joints, was tremendous. The warp in its entirety was opened up to him and he understood. He teleported himself to the Kemiel, and was greeted by the sight of all his men. He smiled at them and immediately they were filled with a fraction of the power from the blade, some mutated and others simply got a little bigger, but it was evident how much power coursed through them. 

"My brothers, we have achieved what we had set out to do. Death to all those who stand in our way!" his men roared as the battleship Kemiel readied itself for a massive naval battle. "Once all of you have become one with the power coursing through your viens we will drop to the planet and bring hell upon our enemies!" his men roared again, loosing all semblance of order. He now had the power to move his men wherever he wanted. He could feel they were ready, with nothing but a thought he teleported all of his men onto the retreating Imperial lines. As they began the systematic slaughter of the Imperials Vilhelm watched for the signs that the volcano would go critical. He and his men would be on the Kemiel and assaulting the other ships in the space above this planet before any of the forces knew what was happening. As for now his men would kill all in their way simply for the gods, friend or foe.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Sophia swore as she saw the volcano erupting. See look at her opponent with hatred and frustration. "You better not die, cause I want to be the one to kill you. You better also become much stronger cause I warn you the next time we meet I shall be far stronger." said Sophia as she ran away towards a Chaos Sorcerer who had created a portal. Putting all her energy on her wings she managed to make a far jump landing near the Sorcerer. As she landed she saw her Traitor guardsmen were already there and where waiting for her. "Excellent now get through the portal." said Sophia as she ran in. Her Traitor Guardsmen quickly followed her. She had no idea where this portal would go and neither did her guardsmen. For after all they had just converted to chaos.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asdrubael raised a connection to Villhelm... there was nothing, but that there was nothing wasnt the problem. The bastard had shut off the link and was ignoring him... not a good sign.

He raised Asmodius "Prepare the star cannon and bring it to bear upon the warship Kemiel, the fool does not have the loyalty of the fleet... I do. destroy all other Word Bearer vessels within the vicinity..." Asdrubael ordered

"Now all other fleet captains! Bring all ordinance onto the Word Bearer fleet! I do not want to suffer these worms to live... this Villhelm thinks that he can stand against me, they are the *children* of Lorgar for a reason..."

"Now men... the Wordbearers have betrayed us!" he roared to the now enraged marines. "Bring them to heal! Step through the gate into their midst, I will take care of this unellegant Villhelm... Daemons advance first, kill them all!!!"

He walked through the warp gate after the daemons who had spawned just behind the word bearer line and began attacking. He quickly found Villhelm and roared his challenge "Foolish bastard! You seek victory and yet you seek to split the warband!?! To bad your small faction is not needed in the plans of the gods! Your troops fall like wheat in a field! Now little traitor face me you have lost and it matters not I hold the loyalty of the fleet!"

With that Asdrubael charged sweeping into the air then diving into the word bearer impaling him through the chest with his horns and driving him into the ground, He lifted him over his head and threw him into the Word Bearer throng. "Whelp! Have you come to play? You are like a child!!!"


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

*Please disregard Villhelms post it is declared irrelevant*

OOC: i didnt kill you... well I mean I didnt intend for your death... and how do you have three quarters of the fleet? you are not allowed to make updates like that. If you read I held most of their loyalty and your ships took heavy fire also so you have less than a quarter of the fleet not three quarters...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: Changed my post noisemarine. hope this one is better

Vilhelm picked himself up and roared, picking up a noisemarine who was to close to him and shoved the whole marine in his mouth, eating him whole. "HA! Foolish Emperor's Child, do you really think you can kill me?! I am the Eightfold Path in flesh! Four daemons were combined with my soul, yet you still believe you can kill me?!" He opened a few warp rifts and daemons poured out to bolster his men, now they could go toe to toe with the massive Emperor's Children force that was the Warmaster's and not have to worry about losing his men. He swung his arms wide, the erupting volcano spewing lava through the street behind him, and bellowed to the skies. He picked up his sword and pointed at the Warmaster, "Come whelp, meet hell itself."


----------

